# Poor Responder : Part 60



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Happy chatting an lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Firstest!

I wondered how long we were going to be allowed to go on - 23 pages is unheard of!  

How was the trick or treating Rachel?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, we live down a very quiet lane with no neighbours so can't go the normal way but nanny's, grandad's and great nanny's came up trumps!!   

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel.

We only had one lots all night....loads of sweets left over....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I must admit, we put a sign up saying please don't knock here! Every time someone comes to the door the dogs bark and wake the baby, so I put a note on the door explaining that - I felt so mean!

Usually we're all stocked up with sweeties, but getting Robert back to sleep would be a nightmare this year.

Next year he'll be running around trick or treating for himself - can't wait!

What did nanny and grandad and great-nan give them?

Morning Beach! One year Pete got loads of sweets and bagged them up and we had only one set of callers - that was his lucky year!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is fine today, it's really freezing today don't you think?

Just about to have my tea and toast then gonna brave the shops and get some Christmas stuff done.


Anne x

Ps, I had NO treat or treaters last night


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir and Anne x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Goodness this thread moves, Only been gone a day and so much to catch up on!! Apologies to anyone I've missed.

LJ - I go to a lovely acupuncturist that specialises in fertility and she runs days from her house near Blackheath or also does a day in Canary Wharf - any good for you? I'm convinced that the drop in my FSH and rise in AMH is down to the acupuncture which I had weekly for about 6 weeks pre treatment, throughout and I'll still go to her waiting for the next round (but probably twice a month instead of weekly).  I also had pre and post transfer sessions at Zita West's clinic and there's one just off Marlyebone High Street or Sloane Square. PM me if any are suitable and I can give you their details. Fab news re IUD and DPs job! Go girlfriend! That was lovely of you about the flowers - thanks so much

Fish - how was your meet up? Hope things are improving with your heads - roll on stimming!

Anna - hello and welcome to the lovliest thread on FF! I was devastated when I got my results and declined treatment but you're in the right place. There is so much knowledge, PMA and not forgetting positive results on this thread. I hope you feel better abot things soon  

Anne - sorry to hear about the clinic but loving that attitude! You know already that I was turned down from the first clinic and that's EXACTLY what we were told - no hope, wouldn't respond, totally unsuitable for IVF. We were told our only option was natural IVF or IUI with donor sperm - well check out what did happen!! Although our first cycle wasn't successful I did get a chemical pregnancy which means we made it really, really far and I'm convinced it'll just be a numbers game for us. My AMH is worse than yours at 3.4 pmol  and I responded with 6 eggs so it's the right thing you're not giving up. Your FSH is high but there are things you can do to bring it down and anyway as LJ says there are positive stories with a higher FSH than you. The Lister have been fantastic and you will be in good hands. I was elated after our first consultation - I was reassured we had a chance and true to their word we were given one. I'm not sure if you've thought about acupuncture? Could be worth giving it a go as I'm convinced it was that that helped improve my stats so quickly.

Purple - sorry to hear about your eggy - those little blighters being too keen,. Must have been a HOT eggy for 2 of them to have a go. Lots of    

Steph - chomp away honey! Guilt free food - mmmmm!!

Sam - fab news on your tubes honey, imagine that must have been a relief

Laura -    

Ally - fabulous news about your cycle continuing sweetie. Lots  of PMA for that follie   

Lainy - you only need one sweetie. Lots of    for you and there's still time for some more to pop along - I had an extra one pop up between first and second scan. Look after yourself and I know it's a bit "right on" but I really believe in positive visualisation, think about lots of follies appearing - it really can't hurt. I did a hypnosis CD every day up until EC - the woman has a really hilarious voice but she did talk a lot about visualising things going really well I'm not discounting that it could have helped (I'm not a hippy - honest!) Happy to burn a copy for anyone that wants one, although don't get me arrested  

Heather - We had surgical sperm retrieval and it didn't have any negative effect of fertilisation - we had 100% fertilisation rate on the  mature eggies we had so no negative affects at all! I was the same as you and don't think I worried excessively - PMA and less worry has surely got to help not hinder?! I'm so pleased with how our cycle went to be honest, there was such doom and gloom initially and I really thought it was game over before we began and although it wasn't our time this cycle we still got over 99% of the hurdles - I'm sure a good attitude (and all of these ladies) has to have helped. 

Well me.... Feeling pretty good actually, considering. Have been letting my hair down and treating myself massively. My besser mate and I went to The Gordon Ramsay yesterday for lunch - OMG!!! It was AMAZING!! The food was unbelievable, as was the service. I felt like a million dollars, strawberry ice cream covered in white chocolate petit fours with dry ice smoking from the pot- the whole table was smoking! We also had a passion fruit mousse/ drink thingie which had that crackle and pop stuff in it I used to have as a kid so our mouths were popping for ages - such a fab surprise! I'm also having my hair done this afternoon so it's treats and pamper all the way.  We've also booked our follow up appointment at the Lister for 10th November so not long until we know what the plan is. 

Do we have any info about chemical pregnancies? Is there anything they can amend in the cycle at all? Any advice we might have in team PR about anything that might improve chances of that not happening gratefully received. I'm going to start taking DHEA today too and will go with 50mg that LJ recommended. I ordered some as soon as I joined this thread but decided not to take it but definitely going to take the plunge - it's all got to help, eh? DP said maybe we should talk to the Lister first but I've not heard a reason why I shouldn't take it so going to plough on.

Happy Saturday to you all!!

Lucy x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all! 
Lady - well done for PMA - chem preg is a good sign - just maybe the embie wasn't quite good enough. Good decision about the DHEA - although check with your Lister consultant  
Anyone news of LB this am?
Very cold night here   
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just heard from her!

She was overwhelmed by the flowers - say to thank LJ so very much - they made her cry!

She's a little brown blood - doesn't know if it's a show or left over from the bleed on Thursday, but she's seeing the doctor soon.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well.

Miranda:  I have a question (again!) - I had my day 3 scan on Thursday in a place called the Birth Company in Harley Street. They spent a lot of time in there (excuse me if this is too much info!) but haven't seen any potential follies. She did a baseline scan so measured up everything she can see...which I thought was very good. Anyway, does this mean I have no egg/s this month The doctor who did the scan said that they don't usually see anything until day 7 or 8 but I don't think they have a lot of experience with PR's since the place is called the Birth Company!! 

Also, I've almost decided on the clinic for my first tx - YAY!! It's in Turkey and is meant to be one of the best!! (we'll see  Check out their website www.bahceci.com I will be going there in December so have another month left with DHEA - please work   

I've seen your letter to BBC on Jinemed thread. Very well written - did you hear back from them? Jinemed is getting a lot of bad publicity in Turkey at the moment and I feel very sorry for those guys. I actually wrote an email to them and asked to be put through with Turkish authorities so I could give them my views about the case since I was seen by the same consultant and also live here but a Turkish national. They wrote back to thank me and said they'll be in touch.

I rambled on...How is everyone else, sorry I've been crap in posting lately but you girls aren't easy to keep up with! 

Lots of love and hugs to you all.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had an antral follicle count somewhere they didn't seem to know what they were doing too!

If there are genuinely none there then no, you don't have any eggs this month. Howver that's pretty unlikely - I would say they don't have the right equipment to look! At the Jinemed I could see the antrals so clearly, yet over here I couldn't see what she was on about when she said I 'maybe' had two or three on each ovary.

My guess is if they don't 'usually' see anything till day 7 they don't know what they're looking for. Can you afford to go somewhere else for it?

It's a funny thing - the Jinemed advertises 'family balancing' on the net, but they say if PGD is for that reason they send people to their clinic in Cyprus, where it's legal.
Fortunately the report has been mostly buried here due to Johnny Ross and Russell Brand!  

Romina from the Jinemed has sent thanks for our support via an FFer who's out there at the moment. I can't find anything much on it on Google - is it really all over the media over there?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning ladies,

We didnt have any trick or treaters either, first time I haven't turned all the lights off and laid down on the floor to avoid being seen in!! The trick or treaters here in London can be a bit scary - really grabbing for money - and if you dont give them enough they diss you!! Mind you I popped out to the new Westfield centre last night and saw some absolutely gorgeous ones with their parents, made my heart skip a beat.

I am getting more twinges which I hope is good news - this time on the right hand side (my golden follicle is on left). 

I have a couple of really nasty bruises from my injections, I didnt get these last cycle, am I doing something wrong do you think or does it just go with the territory??

Anne hon - so pleased that you have such a lovely man - everything will be okay honey - you just need to push for what you want      I finally got your envelope today from the lovely Royal Mail and the [email protected] ripped it open and literally delivered the envelope - no CD   - it was in a bag that said 'sorry for damaging your item' - damaging? - they have lost the entire contents!!! So sorry hon - your lovely gesture was messed up by them! 

Just had a thought - are you taking DHEA?? Maybe very good in your situation. I am taking it.

Laura - ooh just got everything crossed for the lovely girl.    

LJ - thinking about Kate too     

Lucy - glad you have been treating yourself - I went to Gordon Ramsay at Claridges years ago and it was so so good! I agree that it is just a numbers game for you too  

Pixie - well done for making your mind up on your clinic - its such a minefield out there - good luck for December x I am not sure if your scan was an antral follicle scan or not? Did they say what they were doing? It may be that there was no developing follicle this month (lots of ladies dont ovulate every month) but that there are other little tiny ones that are less developed that they couldnt see (not everyone has the equip or skills for this type of scan).

Purple honey - much love sweetheart  

Lainey - sending those follies huge amounts of     

Heath - hows the stabbing going      

Morning Nicks, Mir and Beach and of course all the other lovely PR ladies x

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just keeping the thread xx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Anne,  I just wanted to say that you should definitely book an appointment at the Lister if you feel like your clinic aren’t being 100% supportive.  I felt much better after our consult at the Lister.  For one thing there was no sharp intake of breath when they heard my FSH levels.  We saw Marie Wren and she went through all the options for treatment and showed us their treatment stats.  She kept reiterating that they get women pregnant with high FSH so it wasn’t the end.  She admitted that the results weren’t as high as women without our problems, but she didn’t treat us like we were stupid to want to try, even though we knew the odds.  It was so different from how I felt after meeting the ‘lovely’ staff at UCH and QM Roehampton.  I felt like going to join the queue at the Post Office for my pension after talking with them.

I haven't had the resuly of my AMH test yet, so I will probably be right back here feeling srushed when I do, but at least I know that the Lister won't make me feel freakish.

God I LOVE this place!
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Anna

You are not the only person on here who has had a bad experience at UCH. I had the same, I was told I had had the menopause and that DE was the only option, was told that they would send me a letter giving my doctor the info (so that they could arrange for my bones to be scanned - as I probably had osteoporosis & so they could sort me out some HRT), and giving me support group info. The letter never arrived, I checked about it, the letter had never been written and my consultant was on maternity leave! I hated the waiting room, the staff, everything about the place, so cold and dark. I think Lucy (Ladyverte) had a crap experience at UCH too. So glad you found the Lister - such a lovely place.

Purple - cuddles sweetheart.

I have just had lunch with a really old friend who lives in Stockholm, so lovely to catch up, felt rather tearful when it was time to leave   

God its a wet and cold day out there, got acu at 5.20pm - not feeling wildly inspired about leaving the house again!! 

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I know it's probably abit too early but I've been looking at Jinemeds site, Do you ladies think they'd be able to do something with me, last AMH was 8.4 so they do not really know why I do not respond to the stimms? I know some of you ladies respond better on SP but my current clinic do not do this, I love my clinic as everyone there are so kind and helpful, it's also a not for profit clinic which appeals to me, but no matter how much I like them if they are not going to get me pregnant then it's no use.

Should I request any further tests/information at the follow up appoint on 13th.

One other thing when they toook my bloods on day 9 of stims level was only 190, although they said they wouldn't expect more with only 2 eggs?!?

I know you ladies are the font of knowledge on these subjects and my head's spinning right now so looking for some guidance

Thanks

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Miranda; Thanks for your post mate! Yes, so there are 2 options I either won't be ovulating this month (maybe never!) or the doctor was too busy measuring up my entire organs and maybe missed my tiny follies! Let's hope it's the second one... I don't have a clue where to go though to get antral scan. I asked them on the phone and the scan was called follicle tracking so I thought I was on the right track...so no idea!! 

Yes, Jinemed is having a tough time with all the Turkish TV channels and national papers at the moment. My sister called me up in a panic saying "OMG did you hear the new about the clinic you were intending to go"   Bless her, it took me while to calm her down. My journo friend also emailed me about it and I've told her our side of the story and said I'm happy to speak to her reporter friends if they are prepared to write something positive about them...let's hope the media will calm down soon. It seems like most of their clientele are from abroad anyway so hope they won't struggle.

Love the new picture of Robert - he is so cute!

Ally : Honey I'm so happy to hear you have some positive signs - fingers, toes,legs, arms everything is crossed for you. Did you call the Lister about your bruises? 

Anna: Welcome to FF!   

Lots of love to everyone else...

Xxxxxxxxxxx



.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

As we are on a new thread I don't know how well I will do remembering all the posts.

Purple.  Someone on the London girls thread had zero fert and her clinic gave her £500 back. Might be worth asking yours.  I can't help with your other questions I'm afraid.

Anne.  The Lister are fab.  If you decide to go there and need somewhere to stay for a few nights I have a spare room you are very welcome to.  I don't live that near, about an hour and 15 mins train journey away but it would save you the cost of a London hotel.

Ally.  I don't envy you having to go out.  I have only been out once today.

Miranda. The pic of Robert is absolutely gorgeous.

LJ.  Thanks for sending the flowers from team PR it was very generous of you to include us all.

I had some beautiful flowers arrive from a friend today.  They really made my day.

Ally.  i had some bruising.  When I asked the nurse she just said it is bad luck and you get it sometimes and not others.  I had one bruise that was massive and they still said it was  nothing to worry about.  Try some arnica cream to make it go quicker.

Lucy.  I asked my consult at The Lister (Raef Ferris) and he was fine about me taking DHEA.

We went trick or treating last night, but just to people we know as Max is quite shy - refuses ever to dress up, although we did manage to get him to wear a paper mask.  As we were out we still have the massive tub of cadbury's treat size which I have been working my way through all day.  We are going to a friends for dinner in about an hour and I am still full of chocolate!!

Diet definately starting on Monday.  I am hoping by then I will be so sick of chocolate a diet wil be welcome.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Evening girls

Anne - good luck with getting in touch with the Lister, I hope they are more positive. If this cycle doesn't work for us I think we'll be giving them a call too, I've heard so many good things here but hopefully we won't need to.

Anna -   for those test results still

Tracey - there were so many trick or treater here last night, I had to rush to the shop. So many cute little people! As if I need more broodiness! Strangely I went to bed with a nearly full bowl of sweets and they were all gone this morning, DH says we had lots of callers after midnight but I suspect otherwise...

Pixie - if they say they don't normally see them until day 7 I suspect they're not very good at finding them hun    Good news on the clinic though

Purple - it's never too early to look at the next step and where you're heading so you carry on looking  

Ally - glad you had a great lunch and a good catch up, good for the soul eh?  

Ladyverte - treats sound good and if they're making you feel better that's even better! Thanks for the PMA on the SSR, I think we were warned about low fertilisation as DH's swimmers are from the testicle itself (his blockage seems to be in the epidiemis, not the vas) so the poor things can't even swim, bless 'em. I just get concerned about my egg count as only one out of three mature eggs fertilised last time and the embryologist said she'd expect 50% so it could be a typical rate, or low, we just don't know. We're a bit of a nightmare couple when it comes to IVF   but so perfect in so many other ways... (puke!)

Miranda - thanks for your SSR PMA too. I'm glad Laura is still hanging in there though I would image the spotting is more scariness she could do without. I'm still sending   and  . I love the new photo of Bob, DH says he looks very happy

  to everyone else who's off the bottom of the page

Just about to do my third dose of menopur, thought I felt some twinges today but think it's just wind now as far too soon. Steroids are starting to make me break out a bit (I'm spotty at the best of time anyway) but don't care if I go ugly if they work!

Love to all and enjoy the rest of your weekends  

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Ally- What a chav of a postman!! That's disgraceful. I'll  do you another one hun      
Glad you have a lovely lunch today x
Sorry about your bruises but happy that there are some positive signs- 9.45 your scan tomorrow is it hun?
Ps, Not done DHEA yet- think I may well do though. See what the Lister say

Lucy- Oooooh Gordon Ramsay- well what a lovely day it sounds like you had and so very much deserved.
Thanks for your help on the Lister (and everyone else too) Tried to call yesterday but need to call back tomorrow to speak to someone who is in the know.
Your story inspired me hun!
I have been having acu for the last 2 months yes. Also taking all sorts of vits as recommended by Zita West 
I hope you are still feeling good today hun? 

Anna- Hi! Yes, a defo good feeling about the Lister and lots of luck with your results hun- and remember you are amongst friends here x 

Tracey - How lovely are you x You brought a tear to my eye with the offer of a place to stay.  
How are you doing today hun?

LJ- How are you and Kate & Co today ?  xx

Purple- I wish I could offer you some advice hunni -sorry your head is in a bit of a spin but it will be. What is your gut feeling telling you to do?  

Lainey- Just one lovely follie is all you need and what Lucy said seems the way forward- I have bought a IVF Companion CD (Just need to get to the stage to listen to it now!!!! ) and it helps visualise the process.  I will be   for you hun

Pixie- Pleased you have found your clinic chick x 

Happy Sunday too - to Miranda & Robert, Steph, Beach, Fish, Nicks, Heather & Rachel and I am really sorry if I have missed anyone- I sometimes

I managed to walk round Merry Hill shopping centre yesterday and get most of Christmas shopping done. Had a suprisingly good day apart from bursting into tears in BOOTS CHEMIST when a lady asked me to move out of her way with a pushchair ( and a baby in it of course!!) I didn't hear hear and she ended up shouting at me to MOVE.
I ended up in tears - WFT was that all about??!!!!
She must have thought I was a crackpot!!

So, hope you are all fine today, I am in P'J's and will be most of the day I think
Not got much on apart from some housework etc.

PS, Are we all still enjoying the X Factor? Who's gonna win?
Danni Minogue bugs me!!!!

Much love  
Anne xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    big hugs and   at that woman with the pushchair...x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi all - just a quick one from me. Kate is having further tests but isn't feeling very good right now.  She is basically getting worse pre-eclampsia signs of headaches etc. She is having more tests today and more tomorrow but I have a feeling things could move quite quickly.  She is at 32 weeks tomorrow so all should be well.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ 

    to you and Kate, 31-32 weeks is lovely for twins, fingers crossed for you all,

Sxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Afternoon. 

LJ - I am praying for kate and the twins. I hope they are all ok x

Any news on Laura?

Anne-  sorry that woman was so rude to you, what a cow!

DH and I have decided to cancel our cycle. I just can't see us getting a +ve with a max of two eggs.  I know it can happen but think I may as well just try naturally this month and save £2.5k. If dhea has done the trick then I may get a bfp anyway. 

I don't know what we'll do next. I am feeling a bit down at the mo so don't want to make any snap decisions. 

Do u think I'm mad to cancel?  It just seems like such a lot of money to spend on two eggs and there is no reason I shoudnt get pg naturally - my eggs r on the right ovary and I know my right tube is patent, so ??

love to everyone 

Lainey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LJ - will be thinking of you all - fantastic to have an expert on the thread - sounds like 32 weeks is not too much of a worry for twins - got EVERYTHING crossed for Kate and the little ones. You must be run ragged, very stressful for you too honey - big  

Purple - definately ask for as much info as you can from current clinic, then maybe do a bit of research into other clinics and maybe have a few initial consultations to see what they may do differently. Its so so hard, its all so expensive and you have to pay just to get advice but you never know who may hold the key.........so frustrating, particularly when you dont know why.

Anne - honey - these things happen - I have had similar situations when friends children have smacked me (as they do at certain ages)!!! I have broken down completely, I think it is the implication that you are no good at anything to do with kids?? Difficult to describe - do you know what I mean?? So sorry about the CD! Well done on the christmas shopping - very impressive!! I am a last minute girl me!

Heather - glad to hear you have the menopur well underway - you may well have had twinges, I had loads at the beginning, then a lull then more recently (and then a lull again today!!!) I hope you are managing to stay very chilled out - when is your first scan?

Lainey hon - no one can answer that question except you, every case is so so different. Personally I dont think I will ever get more than 1 or 2 so I will go for it even with 1, but if you think you can do better next time then I would trust your instincts. I am so sorry that this has been so hard for you  

Tracey - Ahh - having seen piccies of Max I can so imagine him in his paper mask! So so sweet. Mmm those choccies sound lovely - I have had a lovely eating weekend - convincing myself it is ok as I am feeding those follies!! Ben made an AMAZING chicken pie yesterday OMG it was so so good!!! 

Mir - any news on Laura?? Thinking of her loads x

Hope everyone is having nice Sundays - we are off for some Mexican then off to see the Bond Film at 3pm - its particularly special as it is at the Electric Cinema which has a bar and lovely armchairs and footstools so you can really snuggle in like you are at home!!! 

Just a quick symptom question - I have been feeling very dehydrated and nauseous the last couple of days - obviously not OHSS in my case!!! Anyone else felt like this on stims?? I have been drinking lots of water.

Speak later 

Al xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in quickly to say

LJ.. i will  kate will be ok, 32 weeks is really good anyway cant see there being any problems in them whatsoever being born now, you may be a double aunty this week   all will be fine x 

any news on laura if anyone speaks/texes her give her lots of love from me xx

lainey.. i cancelled with only 2 follicles too on my 2nd  cycle as went for ec on 1st only had one egg which did not fertilise, so we saw no point going through that again and figured if it was gonna happen it would happen au naturale so to speak and saved 3.5k in the process, i have had no regrets at all about it and have now moved on to adoption, what i am trying to say in a long winded way is we are all different and we must do what we feel right not what you thing others would do etc.. we are individuals

mir, steph,ally, tracey, sam, and everyone else sorry theres too many to remember all sending you lots of  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- A thinking and praying for Kate & Co - you must be a tower of strength for her but here's a hug for you too..  

Ally- Yes- I do understand what you mean hun .Hope you have a lovely day- Ben is looking after you bless him x

Hi Popsi- Hope you are fine x

Sam- How are you hun? xx

Lainey- I am inexperienced with all this as all so new to me and wish I could offer advice- I can see how you fee that way after more than one try- but who's to say this isn't you "time"- God knows you derserve it x. If you cancel do you get your money back or have you not yet paid for that part? Sorry - but not sure of how it all works yet.

Purple- Hope you are ok and not stressing too much x

Hello to everyone else and enjoy the rest of our day.

Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone had heard about Laura yet today?
For her       


Can  I ask advice on DEHA?
Should I start taking it now?
Where do I get it from?
Should I speak to Lister first?
Am I too late to even start now?

Feeling really old and past it at the moment - Don't think it's helped that I've had to do a root touch up on some grey hairs today!!!!
Wish I was blonde so they didn't show!   

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne, bless you for asking about me hunny,

I'm ok, we're off out to see the bond film now, bit annoyed at clinic at mo as I asked if they'd do ICSI when we knew we only had 2 follies, and now with hindsight thinking if the'd ICSI'd it it couldn't have allowed 2 sperm in??!?!?! Mind you logical part of me is saying if thet'd ICSI'd it and destropyed the egg in the process I'd have been more angry than I am now, so maybe it's just me grasping at straws!!!!

Can't advise on DHEA I'm afraid but I'll be asking at my follow up too!!

Keep your chin up sweetie, you're not old, and we'll all be mummies soon!!!

Hope laura's ok?

Love to all x

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls
Thanks for the replies. X

Anne - you can get DHEA at www.agestop.com or www.biovea.com.  I would definitely start taking it, it can't do u any harm as far as I can see and it may help you. 

Purple - its the "ifs" that drive u mad, eg "if only I had had kids sooner" "if I'd done icsi it might have worked" "if I'd done this last cycle I might have had more eggs".  Unfortunately u will never know the answer to those questions, but u have to assume that the docs were trying to give u the best chance and know what they r talking about and that icsi wouldn't have been right for u

Ally - is ur scan tomorrow?  I hope that eggie is growing nicely. 

I am sure this is the right decision for us. I just can't stand any more disappointments, I am not strong enough. Yes, we do get our money back so that has helped me come to the decision. 

Thanks for all ur support. I don't know what I'd do without u all

lainey x


/links


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Lainey - you sound like you're happy with your decision which is the thing that matters the most, if only we could all have a crystal ball to work out what is best. Huge hugs for you both  

Purple - definitely in need of a crystal ball too (or a crystal testicle?   ) for us all. I think you we just have to accept that we do the best at the time and so much is in the hands of fate for us all. If we keep plodding forward though we can get a happy ending in the end, even if it's not what we expected at the beginning  

Anne - it's weird how things like pushchairs can push buttons for us when we're feeling all the stress of this but I think it's a perfectly rational reaction for someone who's under a lot of stress and trying their very best to deal with it  

popsi - hi! Hope that reading is still going OK and you've got the china planned for the next visit  

Ally - more twinges again today so I really hope something is happening (and not just the cabbage from last night). Got my feet up with a hot water bottle and blanket watching Poirot. Day 5 scan is tomorrow, bit scared but I'm trying to stay neutral. Not looking forward to the 6am start though   Not sure about your side effects, drink plenty and give your clinic a call if you feel too rough hun  

LJ - sending huge hugs to Kate, but they should be a good size by now if they do need to be delivered. Keep us informed and I'm sending lots of hugs to them all  

Any more news on laura? 

Right, back to Poirot I think, there's a mystery to solve

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.  

Purple- Don't go down that Hindsight Road hunni- it's a bad place. I did that this year thinking "if only we tried for a baby THEN got married" then time may have been a bit more on my side and my eggs may have been more plentiful! Got me nowhere but Peeeed off!!
Like you say- we WILL be mumies one day. I like that thought xxxx

Lainey- Thanks for the DHEA info.
Sorry you have had to make such a difficult decision hun. I feel for you  

I am having a very relaxing day, watching Desperate Housewives and stuff on TV. What would I do without my Sky+!!!!
Just had a massive bowl of chocolate cake and custard and now can't move!

Might try and put some pics up on my Album thing if I can work out how to do it 

Bye for now
Anne x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lainey - sounds like a good decision to call it and have a natural go. I am a great believer in DHEA helping quality when you have high FSH, IVF doesn't always help those eggs.   Maybe you don't actually need IVF, just better eggs!   
Anne - as Lainey says it won't do you any harm and you have nothing to lose   And also there is positive evidence that it helps! Just tell Lister when you see them  
Droogie/Ally   with those stims
LJ - she will be fine   its the not knowing though isn't it.   Maybe they will induce her this week. Is that the plan for early delivery or just CS? Think it is harder to induce if not at term. You might be an auntie soon! give her our love (and the twins!)  
Hiya Popsi!  
Must go
NW


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are you all

Well I had my blood test results back from the new clinic I am visiting last Friday, my FSH Levels have come right down I was so impressed, must be the DHEA. In June 07 my FSH was 11 and this time its 6. My AMH Levels are okay but the nurse said with the FSH AND AMH Levels they like it to be 1-1 and mine is 2-1. If you understand that well done cuz I didn't. I was still gobsmacked about the FSH Levels being 6 BUT and there is always a but - my ovarian reserve aint much good, they like it to be over 100 and mine was 60 meaning I may not respond to the meds very well but they are going to take that into account but hopefully my little eggs are of better quality as previous IVF they said (at Birmingham Womens) are of poor quality and need a Donor. BUT with my results at the moment are much better then I expected. I was expecting them to say yep sorry Sonia but you need a donor egg. BUT They didn't. BUT I was supposed to have my 4th IVF treatment this month but due to having high blood pressure they have delayed it until January 09.

So thats my news, hope everyone is well, sorry I am rubbish with personals.

Sonia xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sonia,
Nice to hear from you- not spoken before but live very close to you!!
We are in West Heath by Kings Norton!!
Sorry to hear about your blood pressure and all the stress you've had.

Take care
Anne x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne your not old at all !! chocolate cake and custard will make you feel even younger   my theory and sticking to it  

droogie.. yes still reading lots .. nervous for course now only a week away, how r u x

nikki.. hiya how r u


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Anne

Not far from me at all, about 20 minutes away. My Sister in Law lives in West Heath too.

I was at the Birmingham Womens hospital for three to four years for tests and treatments and I was going to see what the priory could do for me to find it was the same consultant working at both practices. So I have moved to the Midland Fertility Services in Aldridge in Wallsall and so far so good. At the birmingham womens they said I may need donor eggs and at the Midland fertility services they are going to try different protocols and different medication. So feeling more positive now, although my treatment has been delayed until January 09 due to blood pressure problems but I can understand their concerns.

Sonia xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies.....x

Havent posted on here in a while, I hope your all OK!!

Natasha.....I was so so so sorry to read of your BFN hun   Just awful.....    I hope your OK....ish  

Fish.....How are you hunni? hope everything is going ok with the D/Regging     

Sonia7.....Ah Hello there   (I'm Hayley on MFS site  ) I saw your post this morning and replied   Oh is that your puddy cat in the piccie? Aww bless her.......xx 

Lots of BABY DUST.....all round....xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hayleigh- hi! Good luck for your consultation this month and lets hope it's a good cycle for you  

Sonia- Glad you're feeling positive and good luck at your new clinic

Anne x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sonia - nice to see you! Don't pretend to understand your results but I am sure MFS do and to be honest it all sounds good.  If your AMH is ok and your FSH has come down then I would say you are in pretty good shape and if they are taking all your results into account in determining how to treat you then that has to be good.  It doesn't sound as though they were at all fazed by any of your results, just said the'd take them into account, presumably in determining protocol, dose etc.  I am really hoping that a little more time on DHEA will give you some top quality eggies this time round.  It's great to know they didn't even mention DE to you but wanted to work with you! Roll on January for you!  Hope the BP is ok.   

Hayleigh -  hi there - nice to see you!!   

Nicks - I think it will be a C-section; no further news yet.  

Anne - glad you are having a relaxing day!  You can also get dhea from www.dhea.com - I would definitely go for it and the Lister are supporters which is good!

Ally - saw the Bond film yesterday; it was ok - DP enjoyed it more than me though! Do you have a scan tomorrow?

Lucy - I would give the DHEA a go; I think you are in pretty good shape going forward but DHEa vertainly can't hurt!

Purple - I know you'll be wondering on ICSI but it really needs to be onwards and upwards now!  Raise the issue for your next cycle but don't dwell right now. 

Lainey - if you are happy then you made the right decision.  As Nicks says, maybe a bit longer on DHEA will give you a natural boost!  

Heather - sounds like you are relaxing too.  Is it scan day for you too tomorrow?

Tracey - must have been nice to get the flowers. Hope you are doing ok!

Popsi -  

no further news from Kate yet...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jen-   for Kate
I will get some defo. NOt sure of how much to take though? Will that be on the dosage info?

Ax


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LJ - thanks.  Yes I think you are right, I will keep trying naturally for now and see what happens.  Glad Kate is hanging on.    for her and the twins.

Nicki - ditto.  I agree with you.  I think maybe I don't need IVF, just better eggs.  I will see how it goes.

Welcome to Sonia7 - sorry, don't understand what they are saying but it is all good news on your results and tx.  Good luck.

Anne - 75mg is the recommended dose for women over 35.  See how you go with that, you can always cut it to 50mg if you feel it is too much.  I take 75mg - 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the afternoon.  

Droogie -   for the scan tomorrow.  I hope you get some good news.

Still no news on LB    Suppose no news is good news  

Lainey x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Lainey,

I have a lovely friend on here  called Maddison who gave me this info before but I seem to have lost/forgotten it!

Do you have side effects?

Anne


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there

Its me, the new one to all this - I hope my email reaches all on the thread. I am the one that had a failed IVF at the Lister, and am about to go for round 2, but not before I have taken a few weeks worth of DHEA. Everything is fine with me apart from my low AMH. Hating hitting 40 in 5 weeks time !
I wondered if anyone had heard of this NK cell blood test - its the blood test that determines whether the female body rejects embryos thinking they are alien or cancer cells. it sounds mad I know but its been researched over the past 4 or 5 years. Its also one of the reasons apparently that IVF's can fail after implantation but its easily treated with steroids. has anyone heard of this ? I saw a chinese herablist doctor (cos we all try anything, dont we?!) who said I was getting pregnant but not hanging on to them. 
thanks Team !
Cath 
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"​


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Anne.....Thank you   Yes good luck to you too   sounds like a hell of a journey for you so far   Can I say your profile says your 40   you look FAB   I would never have believed it.....xx  

LJ.....Hello to you, hope your well...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hayleigh- Thank you - I am indeed 40- feel about 70 at the mo!!

Dakota- Sorry about the DHEA question

Annex


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

LJ - hope Kate is doing OK and good luck this week. How exciting that you could be meeting the twins so soon!!!!

Mirranda- Love the new picture of Robert!!! He looks so happy and is gorgeous!!!! I haven't been on the jinemed thread for ages, and missed the BBC thing last week, but am astounded that all this is happening!!! The jinemed were amazing for us and I would recommend them to anyone!!!

Nicks - Emily too is looking beautiful!!!! Can't believe you are all onto solids etc... so soon - time flies!!! Maternity leave starts officially tomorrow now Half term has ended, I think I will feel a little lost with having no work, and already today felt weird doing no weekly planning!!!! However am feeling rather like a beached whale at the moment, so probably for the best that I am off work!!!

As for me - keep waking up feeling like i have arthritis in my hands/ fingers. Googled it yesterday and it sounded a bit like carpal tunnel syndrome i think Has anyone ever heard of this?? I think fluid builds up in the wrists and effects the nerves in your fingers - weird.

steph and Odette - hope all is going well - any scans coming up soon?

Anne glad you have decided to pursue other options!!!

Hello to everyone else - purple, droogie, Lainey, Hayleigh, sonia popsi and Ally!

Laura - You must be the magic 28 weeks this week as I think you are six weeks behind me? really hope everything is going as closely to plan as is possible!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - the CHR protocol is 75mg daily; 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the evening.  I personally would suggest you start on this as soon as you can but obviously FF does not condone self-medicating etc.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just to let you know all still the same with Laura x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you Beach for letting us know x

Thanks LJ x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening all 

Just landed on the sofa - planning a very relaxing evening.

Anne - bet you can't wait till you can get on that phone to the Lister tomorrow!! yep agree with Hayleigh - you dont look a day over 30 honey pie!

LJ - glad that twinnies are hanging in there - hope Kate is coping ok   Yep was pretty underwhelmed by the Bond film - I enjoyed the outing (and had a really fab hot chocolate there) but the storyline was rubbish.

Beach - thanks for updating us about Laura - poor sweetheart must be so hard waiting and worrying.

Popsi - hello hon - how exciting that your course is so close - so pleased this is happening so fast for you! 

Bugle - great news on the maternity leave - you relax now - dont try and do too much as soon you will be very busy again and you will regret not taking it easy! 

Heather - good luck with your scan tomorrow    

Purple - honey - hope you are okay - it is so hard when things go wrong not to start looking for the reasons why and how it could be different, I did the same on my last cancelled cycle and would probably do it again too. I think it is a natural process.

CPJ - welcome - sorry I dont know the answer to your post x

I have my scan tomorrow at 9.45am - it will be day 14 of stims. Feeling nervous, had a lot of twinges on left (where my follie is) and on right on Friday and yesterday but all quiet today?? Oh well all will be revealed in the morning! Not looking forward to it, the Lister is mad on Monday mornings!! Please keep growing little follie     

Love to all I havent mentioned.

Ally x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm am being very naughty again tonight.....
Having a chinese - again.
How bad am I?!!!

Ally- I wish I was 30 hun- thank you x
Give me a chick flick any day of the week! I am so bad at the cinema- if I don't get into the film in about 5 mins I snuggle down for a nice long kip!!!
I am praying for your little follie, I really am hun- will be thinking of you    

Heather- Lots and lots of luck too for tomorrow    

Much love to all else and wil be    for Laura & Kate

Anne x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Sonia - I reckon your FSH and AMH is good - the other measurement must be estradiol. Hopefully you'll have a great cycle in Jan.

Pops - how's the reading going?

LJ - wow! You could be an auntie really soon! Hope Kate starts to feel better soon.

Anne - are you on ********? That's the best place for piccies, and loads of us are on it - I can PM you how to find me if you like?

Bugle - I started to get pins and needles in my hands when pregnant, and now it's worse! Maybe I should pay a visit to the quack's...

It's amazing actually, I'd forgotten it was three of us got lucky at the ole Jinemed! They are fab.

Ally - oo, day 14! getting near EC. Hope your follie is joined by lots of fat, juicy others by tomorrow's scan!

Laura's ok - she hits the magic 28 week mark tomorrow and feeling piddled off at some eejit in NICU who says that date isn't important! Tuh. Don't these people know when they're doing people psychological harm? It's so important for laura to feel more confident about the trips - she's worried silly - and has to contend with twits like that.
And 28 weeks IS a bloody milestone!  

ANYhoo, I really must go and turn in - I feel like the four months of getting up in the night have finally come home to roost at the mo. has someone stolen my bones? 

Love to all - good luck for tomorrow Ally!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir have a good nights sleep if you can x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda- Yep, I am on ********- Pm me !
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir.. hope you manage to have some sleep honey you have to have some rest even thou it tough xx

bugle.. i know my bestfriend had this very problem with her hands in pregnancy she has a lovely 6 month old now and she has been fine since he was born x

lots of love to everyone else, watching SCD now and just seen kelly jones he is so lush i am seeing him for the 3rd time in 5 weeks cant wait


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes Bugle it does sound like carpal tunnel   well done on that googling! 
sonia - great to hear from you. Sorry about your BP delay - are you starting medication or just being monitored? I'm sure you will do well at this new clinic  
anne - no side effects apart from a few (more) zits!  
CPJ - not sure about the NK thing, might be a red herring if your AMH is low   Alot of places give steroids anyway now so maybe worth a shot
Hi Hayleigh - you at MFS too?
LJ -   for Kate
Thanks for LB update Beach - 28 weeks is a milestone - thats half a week more than when she went in  
going to mum's tomorrow for a few days - text me if anything exciting Mirra!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Did anyone watch tonight's Grand Prix?? I needed cheering up so joined hubby and we watched it together...How good was that!!
Hamilton rocks!!! Isn't he great and so cute!!

Anyway, have a great evening everyone and loads of love...

Pxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh forgot Ally      for scan
 Pixie
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I've been rubbish at posting the last few days but have been really, really busy and have felt sooo tired - and now feel rotten with a cold  - probably because I'm on steroids so my immune system is a bit down.

*Beachy* - thanks for posting about Laura 

*Bugle* - my SIL had carpal tunnel syndrome in her last trimester - she was given wrist supports to wear and said this helped a lot - now that she has had her baby it is a lot better/wearing off - she doesn't get pain now, just pins and needles occasionally.... I would go see your GP if I was you  I don't have my next scan booked yet - have booking-in with midwives on the 22nd and will be booked in for scan then I think.

*CPJ (Cath)* - hi there hon  you can find lots of info re NK cells under the Investigations and Immunology board. They are treated with steroids in some instances, but some people have more heavy-duty treatment such as IVIG, and none of the doctors seem to be able to agree on immune testing/treatment and whether the problems exist or not!  As Nicks says, a lot of clinics give steroids anyway now (mine has prescribed them for me - I did test my NK cells after my third BFN and they were high end of normal - my doc at my current clinic is very cynical about immune problems but is happy to prescribe low dose steroids to his patients), even if you have not been tested for NK cells - might be worth finding out if your clinic will do this before ordering expensive tests? 

*Nicks* - have a lovely time at your Mum's 
*Miranda* - love the pic of Robert chuckling - what a happy little man he is!  thanks for updating re Laura - poor thing she must be so worried, bless her  - will she be kept at Homerton now or is there any chance of beds coming up locally so she can go to her own hospital?

*LittleJen* - sending lots of love to Kate and hoping all ill be well with her and the little ones   

*Lainey* - so sorry hon    can totally underatnd why you have chosen to cancel though - your antral follicle count last month was so promising - hope so much that you can catch a month like that next time you try   

*Sonia* - hi sweetie  - good to see you  - great news re your FSH coming down - so sorry that you had to cancel due to blood pressure problems, really hope you have a great Christmas before starting fresh tx in January   

*Bankie* - not sure if you are still with us but I read on another thread you tested negative - so sorry 

*Purple* - the Jinemed is definitely worth considering and am sure they would treat you - having a holiday at the same time as treatment might make all the difference too!  hoping so much that the current problems won't stop them from being able to help people like yourself in the future 

*Heather* and *Ally* - good luck for scan tomorrow   

*Anne* - good luck with phoning the Lister tomorrow - hope they can see you soon!   

*Pixie, Tracey, Anna, Hayleigh* - Hi! 

Sorry to everyone I missed! - sending lots of love and  to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Anne G*
1st IVF - Birmingham Priory - due to start after results of AMH test*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Ophelia*9th ICSI - Sweden - due to start November '08 *Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Fishface*2nd ICSI - currently downregging - start stimming ??/11/08 *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/11/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - EC 21/10/08 - 5 eggs collected - testing ??/??/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - - tested positive 22/10/08 - first scan 06/11/08 *Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan 23/10/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I know I keep saying this, but I can't believe how quickly this thread moves!

Sonia.  So sorry to read in your sig that you lost a DD at 23 weeks.  I hope your next tx is successful.

LJ.  Sorry to hear that Kate is not feeling great.  I am   for her.

Ally, good luck for your scan tomorrow morning.  I hope your darling follie is growing nicely.

Purple.  As the others have said thinking of the what if's won't help but definately worth probing why they didn't do ICSI so you know what do do for next time.  At the Lister they did ICSI because we only had one egg and also because DH sperm abnormality was very poor on the day.

Popsi.  I hope the prep course goes well.  I saw my friend and her two darling adopted children today.  She is so happy they made the decision to stop tx and adopt.

Anne. I know what you mean about the grey hairs. I have dark brown hair too and tonight need to ask DH to tweeze out some greys that are fighting through the hair dye!!!

Steph.  I bet you can't wait for your booking apt with the midwife - it is a big milestone.  I hope you get one who allows you your excitement.  Won't be long before the tiredness wears off.

Lainey.   it is a hard decision to cancel a tx.  I hope the DHEA does the trick.  My last clinic told me I had as much chance naturally as I do with IVF so I hope you get lucky.

Heather.  I hope the stabbing is still going OK

Fish.  How are your headaches.  When do you start stimming?

Just watching DH hoola hooping on the wii fit.,  Very funny.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Evening ladies,

I've had a lovely lazy day cooking roast dinner and made chocolate puddle cakes - little mini cakes with hot gooey choc sauce in the middle - OMG, delish! 

Just a really quickie from me as I wanted to wish Ally and Heather the best of luck for tomorrow   

Will catch up with the rest of you tomorrow. 

Lucy x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh... almost forgot.

The HFEA website has this link where you can comment anonymously about the treatment you've had at your clinic

http://patientfeedback.hfea.gov.uk/feedback/(S(hqqz1o45nascxcyacrismuah))/Default.aspx

Did one for UCH which was very therapeutic, then a very different one for the Lister.

Thought you ladies might be interested in passing on your experiences to the "Govenor"

Lucy x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just typed a nice longish thread and it bloody disappeared!!

So I will make this quick as sooo shattered.

Ally & Heather- Wishing you both so much good luck for tomorrow- may your follies grow and stay strong overnight  

Thanks for all your kindness - starting to rely on your girls!!!

G'night all
Sleep well

xx


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies
I have a hard decison to make - well - its not that hard but it seem so at the mo ! I kicked up stink with my GP and said it was unfair that us older gals had to pay for all IVF's ourselves, and showed him the recent internet articles where some NHS boroughs paid for a treatment after a failed round. 

ANyway, he has referred me to Guys, there is a new whizz kid there apparently who gets great IVF results. BUt I wont know whether this has been approved until January or February. And also every doctor has different success stories and I dont know if its worth jumping ship, being told different opinions, having another round of tests, etc.

SO other option is to crack on and have round 2 at the Lister, where I had round 1. And I know they have a good reputation for older girls and poor responders. i guess I am at the panic stage and feel I need to do something NOW due to a recent very low AMH result, its dropped hugely in 6 months. But do I really need or want to be going through IVF over my 40th bithday and over Xmas ? I am thinking of minimal stress here and how I need the most calm for it to succeed (or so they say). But then it is the most important thing in the world, so I could keep my head down, delay my 40th until through this mire, and tell my mother in law Xmas is also postponed......!

The Lister say I should crack on but i hope its just cos they dont want another big round of cash ! How cynical is that. ANyone else with low AMH who has any thoughts, do shout.
Thank you eam.
CPJ


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

CPJ - sorry you are in this situation.  First off, have you thought about getting your AMH re-checked?  The reason I say this is that you mention it has dropped "hugely" in 6 months.  I think that would be quite unusual - generally speaking we are told that AMH falls gradually over time.  Rogue results on AMH tests have been known and if you low one is one of them it might make you feel less panicky.  Other than that, my personal thought is that if the Lister suggest cracking on then I would crack on.  The problem I see with waiting is that "approval" in January/February is very different to actually getting started on a cycle and you may find that April rolls around before that actually happens.  Also, as you know, the Lister is the one with experience in dealing with older ladies and low AMH so I think you are in good hands.

Ally - best of luck for your scan this morning; let us know how it goes.    

Heather - good luck to you today too!

Lucy - hello there!  Good for you for letting the HFEA know about your experience at UCH.  I don't know if you want to wait until you get your BFP ( ), but I also think you should write to them to say that you responded normally to the stims and that they should perhaps advise women in your situation that their policy is not to treat them but that they may be successful elsewhere.  It seems that you were told you had no chance of responding when in fact your response was normal.  They should not get away with misinforming people.  Kate wrote to the clinic which booted her and they prevaricated at first but eventually admitted they should not have been so dogmatic.  I know it may be painful to "revisit" a horrible situation but I really think clinics should not get away with misinforming people.  

Tracey - thanks for your support with Kate.

Purple - I forgot to answer fully yesterday but unfortunately I do think you should look at other clinics. I know yours is nice and it is great that it is not for profit but I do think you need to consider others with more experience in poor response.  As you say, your AMH isn't bad (not sure what your FSH is) so other protocols etc. may well work for you and you need to look at clinics which are a bit more flexible on this.  Trying the same protocol over and over again when it isn't working is not going to be helpful.  I know it is really hard when they have been nice and you feel loyalty but a good clinic will understand.  They may even support your view to seek greater expertise.   

Pixie - DP watched the Formula 1 with a friend of his while I made a shepherds pie!  

Well, Kate is back in the hospital.  More tests and a scan today.  She said last night she was worried about the babies but I think I reassured her.  She is at 32 weeks today and not even the doctors have suggested there is any risk to the babies - they have all been focussing on Kate!  They are still monitoring her closely and will deliver the twins if a risk emerges to them or Kate.  They have upped her blood pressure tablets again but that didn't work last time so I am not optimistic.  I really don't think it will be long now.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- I think you're gonna be Auntie Jenny by the end of this week
xxxxx



Ally & Heather- for you    

x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - good luck today chick. Thinking of you  

Heather - you too  

LJ - poor kate, she must be worried sick. Thinking of her and praying everything will be ok x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

Had our day 5 (short protocol) scan this morning and those were twinges I had over the weekend as we've got 5 follies   and a couple of other teenies that we hope may grow.

In true Heather style though I'm quite worried as they are between 0.7 and 1.7 cm so the nurse said they were a bit on the large side for this stage and that might affect quality if we have to trigger too soon, why is there always something to worry about!! I'll get a call this afternoon when the blood results are in, maybe they'll tweak my dose to steady the growth out.

Four episodes of Poirot in a row yesterday must have got them too excited. I was so calm over the weekend and accepting of whatever may happen but now it seems soooo important.

Will pop back for personals later, but I'm sending some big time Belgian detective vibes to Ally   

Heather xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather-     will   for you for this afternoon 
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

Just a quickie as I'm going to a hosp appt.

Laura's hoping the babies will come Friday, as it's her birthday!

So I thought we could all make a big effort and send her cards?

Anyhoo, the address is Homerton University Hospital, (maternity ward), Homerton Row, London, E9 6SR.

Her surname's Baker.

Heather - yay! Good follies mate!

LJ - sure Kate's going to be ok. Is she worried herself? Have they said how big those twins are?

Cath - As LJ says, it's rare for AMH to just plummet. I'd have it checked again, by which time it'll nearly be Jan anyway. Get your free go and totally relax about it - see if that does the trick?

Beach, Anne, Nicks, and all - smooches!

Anne - will PM you later.

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mir- Absolutely, a lovely thought.

Robert looks stunning! xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll definitely send Laura a card!!

Heather -   thrilled about your fabulous crop of follies!  that is such great news! Brilliant!

miranda - I love Robert's new pic as well!!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Great idea Mir and thanks for address, I'll get something in the post today


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Cath,

I thought my AMH had plummeted in a month from 2.8 to 0.39 (I think it was) - turned out I was being measured on 2 different scales and when they were converted to the same scale it actually went up so might be worth checking you're being measured on the same scale each time. Just a thought... 

Morning to everyone else!

Lucy x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Its been a while and its been quite hard to keep up with the thread so forgive me if I miss anyone out.

LJ-      for kate and the twins.

Laura- Same goes for you and the triplets. Hoping and    you will be able to hold onto the bubbas for a bit longer and that all goes well when the time comes for them to enter the world.    

Mira- hows things with you? cant belive Robert is 4 months already. Super cute piccie of him. 

Tracy- Sorry to hear of your loss hun.  

Droogie- Fab news on those follies girl!! 

Ally- Hope scan goes well and that you have a great looking follie there. Hopefully there is a few more to be found today.    

Steph- hi there!!   Hows things?

Bugle- Wow 33 weeks already. How time flies!  When is your due date?

Sorry for lack of personals. A big hello to Beach, Nicks and to all the "oldies" I have missed and to all the new girls.

AF showed up early on Friday, day 18, so quickly booked flights and flew to Sweden on Saturday. Went to hospital yesterday and got my first injections in the morning at the clinic. They have told me to inject in the evenings at a set time from now on. Hope it will be ok to have stimms in the morning and then not have you second dose of stimms until  the next day in the evening? 

Anyway, had my scan as well and they saw 2-3 follies on one ovary and 5 on the other!!!Wohoo!!
A LOT better than my 2 follies (1 egg) disaster on my last TX. Lets just hope they all grow now.    

Hope everyone is well. 
Love/ Ophelia


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - wonderful to hear about your fab follie count too!  that must be so wonderful after the last disappointment.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks LJ. Ive never had that many on my first scan before so it was a really nice surprise.
I have had reiki, reflexology and crystal healing done to help stimulate/heal my ovaries so maybe it worked. 
This is my 9th attempt and it WILL work this time.  

Had a reading a few months back who said I will either conceive or test BFP in December so Im staying positive it will be the case as test day should be in December. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ophelia - Hello, not spoke before but wanted to say   on your follies.
Lots of luck  

Anne
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Purple - might be an idea to move clinics, especially if they don't do SP. My first cycle was SP so I don't have anything to compare it with but they said with a lower AMH that was the best option.

Pixie - what's all the drama with Jinamed? Sounds like your clinic might not kow what they were looking for. The Lister told me they don't do antral scans but I know UCH do. As much as they are in my bad books they definitely do that tye of scan so you might be able to get one as and "out patient" or something? I'm sure they won't have any issue taking your cash!

Tracey - thanks for the heads up re Raef Ferris and it's good to hear they let you jump in straight away if you want. We'll try again in Jan I think as we're on hols in a few weeks and then there's Christmas. I hope you're still doing OK. Lovely of you to offer Anne your spare room - this place rocks!

Heather - congrats on your follies!! That's wonderful news. You might even have a few late starters too - fab!  for your blood results

LJ - I agree- sounds like you'll be an auntie very soon, how exciting! Lots of  for Kate - keep us posted. I'm definitely going to write to UCH after our BFP (   !!!) but am going to wait until then. I agree - they really should set incorrect expectations, especially around such an emotive and important issue.

Lainey - Fingers crossed for your shiny DHEA eggs this month - lots of  for you!

Ally - how was your scan honey? Everything crossed for you 

Anne - I ordered DHEA from the internet and I did read that micronized DHEA was better and I ordered mine from here http://www.dhea.com. It came from the States but was here in about a week and it's not very expensive. Of course FF does not condone self medicating  but I'd start now. You need to take it for 4 months apparently to see the benefits as that's how long your eggies take to come to fruition I think. You certainly don't look 40 - tough up or no touch up!! Did you manage to get hold of anyone at the Lister?

Sonia - hello there. How did they measure your ovarian reserve? Was it your AMH level that was 60? If it was then on either scale you're doing OK chick!

Cath - hello! Glad you found us OK. I've not heard of the NK cell test but sure somebody will be along who has some knowledge

Bugle - Never heard of Tunnel Syndrome although I'm always wary of self diagnosis through Google - I've ended up terminally ill before now doing that! Have you thought about going to your GP if you're worried?

Miranda - How's Robert doing today? Still eating you out of house and home?

Steph - sorry to hear you're full of cold. Hope you're feeling a bit better

Ophelia - great to hear about your fab follie count - long may they continue!

I've had a really bad headache yesterday and today and wondering if it's the DHEA - has anyone heard of DHEA causing headsches at all?

Thanks all
Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

Just back from scan, they seemed pretty pleased, my lining has almost doubled and is 10mm (ish), I have one follie at almost 14mm and two others at about 10mm, I had my scan with Alison as Liz is away this week (she is lovely too). My estrogen on Friday was only about 250 but they are hoping that as my lining has increased so much over the weekend that hopefully todays bloods will be a lot better. Last time at this point my largest follie was 10mm and my lining was 6mm so I am really hoping that this may be a positive sign! 

Anne - thanks for PM sweetheart. Have you got in touch with Lister yet?

Heath - fantastic news hon!!!!     (am loving the Belgian detective vibes  )

Ophelia - hon this is amazing news - so so happy for you - wish you a fantastic cycle - just goes to show how things vary from month to month - have you done anything differently that you can think of?

Mir - lovely idea about the cards - i will make sure I do that today - have a nice card with a cat on it - LB loves cats doesnt she?  hope your feeling less knackered hon.

Jenny -        for all of you - sort of exciting/ scary for you all - particularly Kate!! Much love.

Fish - how is DR going?? 

Purple and Lainey - sending you both masses of   

Nix - whats going on with you mrs?? Are you okay? You are not going quiet because you are sad are you??  

Emma - how is the little'n?

Nicks - thanks v much for good lucks!! Much appreciated as always x

Sam - thank you so much honey - speak soon  

Lucy - I had headaches when I started DHEA, I was on 75mg all in one go, when I split it up to 50mg am and 25mg pm it helped but to be honest I felt a lot better on 50mg which is what I have been on for past couple of months. 

Much love to you all you life savers I havent mentioned personally!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- haven't been able to concentrate this morning till I heard from you!!!!
SO pleased for you, this is a very good sign and this is your time hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally -      What fabulous news!  3 follies is wonderful!  You must be pretty pleased and the thickened lining is a great sign!  

Ophelia - really pleased for you.  Hoping your reading was right.  I know I've said it before but I'm not sure you were around much at the time - my sister's mother-in-law, when told of the IF issues and the "less than 10%" chance even from the clinic that agreed to try, said immediately that there was nothing to worry about, that Kate would respond much better than expected, that IVF would succeed first time and that Kate would have twins.     

Lucy - I think the headaches could be the DHEA.  Myabe not but probably worth cutting back your dose just to see.

Anne - you got in touch with the Lister yet?

miranda - I took a peek at the Jinemed thread and the gender selection "debate". Scary stuff!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

CPJ. Your GP refering you to guys - does that mean they will pay for your tx? I had my first tx at Guy's and second at Lister. I really liked Guy's and they are *considerably * cheaper than the Lister. Not only the base price but Guys don't charge extra for bloods and scans like the Lister which can add up to quite a lot extra. The down side with Guy's is that they don't monitor you as much as at the Lister - I didn't have a scan until near the end of stimms. But then the Lister didn't monitor me as much as I expected for a poor responder.

However, I did get the same poor response at Guys and Lister so the extra monitoring at the Lister didn't do any good. Saying that although I only had the 1 egg at both clinics the Lister got me a BFP - although it sadly didn't make it past about 6 weeks. then again, maybe the BFP was due to the pre and post ET acupuncture I had with my Lister cycle.
I know I am probably not helping by just giving you all this info. If I was having a third go I am really not sure who I would go with. I would probably have a consult with both and then decide.

Ally. Fab news on your scan, you must be so pleased.

Miranda. Will definately send Laura a card. Thanks for the idea.

Ophelia - fab news on your follies. good luck for the rest of your tx

Heather - fab news on your follies too.  for them to grow just the right amount.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ,

I left them a messgae but if not had a call by about 3.30 I will call again.
Also called both my other clinics to get my results in writing so I can prove to Lister that I have had AMH etc.

On a positive one today and Ally & Heathers news has helped too!!

xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are you all doing


Ladyverte - They measured my Ovarian reserve with a blood test. They checked my FSH and AMH Levels too. The ovarian reserve - number of eggs was 60 when they like it to be over 100. Its all complicated to me. I just want it to work this time.

Anyway lunchbreak is over now. Back to work    

Sonia xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

Wrote a really long post last night and somehow lost it    seem to be having rather bad temper issues at the moment too so had a bit of tantrum. DH looked on amused which didnt help much either  

LJ - sorry Kate is having such a rollercoaster time but 32 weeks is great and it speaks absolute volumes that the docs arent even showing any concern for the babas now and only Kate. Really hope it all goes smoothly for her as sounds like its probably going to be fairly soon  

Cath - think someone else has mentioned it but i'd check the 2 values of those AMH scores - sounds like a pretty unusual result - also  have just moved to a clinic that is really into immunology testing - I have some links they gave me to research into it - if you want me to send you any of the info PM me

Purple - sorry to hear about your naughtly eggy big big   for you

Sam - glad to hear your HSG went well hun  

Ally, Ophelia and Heather - well done all of you on your fab follies, lots of     for you all


I'm on a cycle monitor at moment at new place, had a LOAD of blood taken last week that is off to Chicago apparently for all the immunology testing they do - there was a big gulp when I went over to terminal to put my PIN in and saw that the cost was 780!!! Just hoping that they had a bloody good seat on the plane!!! 

Seem to have had AF for 12 days now following the BFN - it did stop for 1 day about day 5 and then started again, is this normal?! Also I have been having major emotional issues - seriously irritable and then sometimes just feel like crying for absolutely no reason..surely all the drugs would be out my system by now


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Anne,Natasha,Tracey- thanks a lot for the good luck wishes girls. 

Natasha-   at the price for the Chicago tests!!!

LJ- Yes, I do remember you told us about Kate´s MIL´s prediction. I really believe in stuff like that and fingers crossed my last reading will come true.  Her MIL should be giving readings here on FF, she´d be loaded.  
Also did you not say that Kate had reiki during her 2ww as well? Was it just on the 2ww or did she start before her TX?

Ally- Fantastic news on those follies.   I´m sure you will get 3 fab eggies at EC.   On my last TX I had a follie of 10mm which grew to 16mm in 1 or 2 days (can´t remember when I had my next scan but it was no later than 2 days after the previous scan.)

All I´ve done differently is having reiki/reflexology and crystal healing. I have had some Carnelian and Aventurine taped onto the skin on and off where my ovaries are based. (see my posts on the complemantary/psychic and crystals board ) Have also been taking the Rhodiola Rosea one tablet a day but have now stopped them since starting stimms yesterday.

I know it´s a fab follie count and I´m so happy as it´s the first time it´s been this good, however now I´m even more nervous for the next scan as worried if they will all grow.        
 

Anymore news from Laura?

Love to all.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - I assume it is ARGC you are having the tests at.  I know it's eye-watering but at least they are thorough!   

Ophelia - Kate had a reiki treatment in her 2ww; it was really inpsiring because the lady was so very positive with her, which was fabulous.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- Hi, not yet had my first cycle so sorry I can't help with your questions. Just wanted to say that I hope this cycle goes good for you  

Anne x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies - just read through 10+ pages  

Ally - so good to hear you sounding much more positive hun, well done  

Anne - i'm glad you have your AMH levels at last, at least you know what you're working with now and can make some decisions, have you phoned the Lister yet   I'm not taken with Danni Minogue either, very odd  

Lainey -   i think you've made the right decision for you, enjoy your  

LJ - thanks for sending the flowers to laura, i think we should rename you Saint LittleJen     to kate.

Purple - how are you today hun   When's you follow-up  Think i've decided to let ir run with the cycle thread now, just pop in now and again, exhausting trying to keep up and makes me irritable  

Ladyverte - meetup on thursday was great thanks, the waiters hovered around our table alot, think they must have enjoyed the conversation   I think we need your cake recipe, yum yum  

Tracey - we didn't get any trick or treaters, so we've now got a tub of sweets to wade through, i do not need that temptation   Headaches are still there, but not as bad as thursday/friday, my bladder is definitely dettoxed  

Droogie - great news on the scan hun  

Mir - thanks for keeping us uptodate on Laura, will defo send that card   Bob is sooooooo cute  

MIL went home last night and i'm now exhausted   Feel like i've been on 24hr shifts in a hotel for the past 2 days and 2 nights. She was lovely though, i like to spoil her when she's at ours, she's one of these people that has to be doing everything for you and i'm not a delegator, so at ours she isn't allowed to lift a finger   I think it drives her crazy, but at least she gets a rest! Decided to cook sunday lunch for us and SIL when she came down to pick her up, wasn't expecting the 3 children as well though, ended up feeding 7 people   Was so nice to sit on the sofa last night next to DH, i was relegated to the other one during her stay as she has to sit next to her baby boy  

Going to see DH's best friend from school tomorrow night, we lost touch somewhat over the years and it will be lovely if they get close again. Only problem is trying to work out what drink etc to take with me, can't do my normal and ask for Diet Coke because i'm doing t/x, lime and soda isn't easy to ask for at someone's house  

My xmas pressy has just arrived, DH has let me have a camcorder i've had my eye on, i said we'd need it if we end up with a family, he keeps laughing at me and telling me i'm doing it in the wrong order   My answer was that we'll have other things to buy then  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish,
Sounds like you had a manic weekend!!
You need a rest now.
called Lister this morning and they haven't called me back    I just need 5 mins off the phone at work to call em again.

Have a lovely night tomorrow. How about sparkling water?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like a plan - ta


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yippeeeeeeeeee

Lister just called me back and have said they will treat me.
Even got us in for cancellation appointment for consultation this Friday @ 3.45p
   

x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm back to give you all some personal attention, like you all deserve

Ally - brilliant news, i was thinking of you all morning hun, I'm really glad things are coming along nicely   

Anne - That's fabulous news, I'm so, so pleased for you, and Friday too, that's great!!!     

fishface - that sounds like a manic one but looking after other people can be great therapy (if you get a rest afterwards!). I second sparkling water, my line is 'I'm getting over a migraine so can I just have lots of water please?' I hope DH clicks with his old mate too, my DH keeps finding people on ******** and asking them to stay but it's cool as we both went to the same school (long story)

Ophelia - great result, something is working for you there and I hope it keeps on working too     I admire you for having your 9th attempt too - financially and psychologically. You're a stronger girl than me  

Natasha - let those tantrums out, you're allowed. At least DH is amused though, it winds you up but makes for a more peaceful household. You could have flown those bloods over yourself for that but it'll be worth it. I'm not sure about AF but these drugs can do all sorts after a treatment, I went a bit weird for a while.

Sonia - that was a quick lunch break! Hope you're doing OK  

Lucy - hope your head clears soon  

Got our call from the clinic - carrying on as we are then in again on Wed am for the next scan. Lots of twinges today in my OV-marys so I hope they're not going *too* crazy in there, it feels like toothache near my hip bones.

Love to all and thanks for keeping me sane  

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Appointment at the Lister with
Dr James Nicopoullos 

Anyone know him?

x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - great news hun  

Droogie - DH and I have been together since we were 14 so his mate is mine too, although i'm probably to blame for their friendship fizzling out of course   I'm intrigued at your story, tell me more


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - someone else will be able to tell you about the Lister docs but just to say that's great news!  One thing - this means you may start treatment pretty soon.  If I remember correctly, Lucy got a cancellation at the Lister and cycled at her next AF.  They may well do the same for you since they have your results.  With Lucy they ran another FSH and AMH test so do remember that the Lister AMH is on a different scale - you would have been about 0.88 on the Lister scale so if you get a result in that region you have not dropped like a stone!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats great news Anne!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yippeee Anne - come and join me at the Lister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so happy!! Not sure about Dr Nicopoullos, but Jaya always says that they work closely as a team so you should get the best care. Really hope it goes well on Friday      You must feel so much better. When is AF due? Could you get going immediately? This really gives you something to get your teeth stuck into now!!! 

Back to 'speak' to you all later


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jenny was just saying that they may start me asap too!

AF due about 21st Nov hun

Soooo excited
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You could be stimming with me if they do a SP


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

fishface - we met in a bar in Nottingham when we were both students, got talking, realised we were from the same town, knew the same people (I thought he was a stalker until I tested him), our mums knew each other and so did our sisters. I don't remember him but used to sit in his classroom with my friend moaning that I didn't have a boyfriend and he is in a photo I have of my last day of school.

It only took us 10 years to find each other but we haven't looked back since  

(just put a card in the post to Laura, had great fun with my glittery pens!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Are you at the Lister?

heather- How romantic!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Droogie - how bizarre, fab story  

Anne - nope, i'm at the John Radcliffe in Oxford!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- yes, I am an  , sorry!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

What fab news Anne! They will probably start you on short protocol - they put me on it first time because of my AMH and you're not too far off mine. As LJ said I got a cancellation and I was stimming within a week! Take a copy of all your test results as I handed them in with  my registration form and they decided on my tx then and there. Walked out of the consultation with a prescription for all the meds and everything and away we went the following week. I was amazed how quickly everything moved, you might be pregnant by christmas!      I didn't have Dr Nicopoullos but I've not heard a bad word said against any of the consultants at the Lister so I'm sure he's of the same ilk.

Heather that's so cute! 

Ally - woo hoo! That's such fab news, you must be over the moon. Brilliant that you're ahead of last time around. When's your next scan? 

Thanks for the info re DHEA ladies I'll cut it back, although I'm only taking 50mg anyway but will drop to 25mg and see if the headache subsides.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Ophelia - fab follie count!!! Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Mir - thanks for Laura's address - a fab idea!!!

L- thanks for the **** survey link - I have been festering for ages about my first clinic and now feel a little better for having let off steam! Although with all the tick boxes it may have come out a little more positive than it should - it wasn't until the type box that I was able to say what I really thought!!!

Ally congrats on results.

Anne - that's nice and quick from the Lister - how exciting!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- Yep- called to get copy of my AMH result first thing.
No time to waste!!

Scary but thirilling too
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - I am in tears   

Just had a call from Lister (MW) she asked me if I wanted to cancel my cycle as todays bloods show my estrogen is only up to 277 and I have a very high LH. I dont understand. I am so sad, I have worked so hard to keep positive but it really is just history repeating itself. Why is this happening again and why do I have to get this call from MW - where is Jaya when you need her?

A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I am so sad for you.  Hope you are ok.  I really wouldn't cancel until you have spoken to Jaya.  Marie Wren is the only consultant at the Lister I have heard mixed reports on and I think you need to speak to someone you trust.  I also think that given your lining and follie size it is worth giving it a little longer to see if you E2 takes off.  I am not sure about the significance of the high LH.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Ally,

I'm so sorry you've had that call. My knowledge on estrogen levels is pretty limited and I hope I'm on the right path here but I did a quick Google and found this 

"In normal reproductive age women, during the menstrual cycle, estrogen levels range from 50-400 pg/ml. The actual normal level of estrogen varies during different parts of the menstrual cycle.

In menopause, the general range may be 10-20 pg/ml. Value ranges of normal estrogen levels under 100 pg/ml can be associated with hot flashes, and may signal perimenopause."

I'm not an expert but 277 is within that range isn't it? And it's above those menopause figures?

Can you call speak to Jaya at all? Who is Marie Wren? I've not come across her before.

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Noooo , can't believe it BUT whilst I am no expert at all - I am with Lucy on this.
Don't get cancelling anything till you speak to your lady.
Ok hun?
    
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jenny and Lucy - thank you both x I am just so upset, today for the first time I allowed myself to believe that this could work. My heart feels broken all over again. Not sure how much more disappointment I can take. 

I dont understand what my estrogen level should be?? I mean last time Jaya carried on with my cycle when my levels must have been about the same at this point (they were about 350 when we cancelled on stims day 20) So confused, I have emailed Jaya and I can only hope she gets in touch as I need her reassurance/ advice. I really do not think it is okay to call someone at work and have that conversation with them, we could have easily had it on Wednesday at the clinic. I now just really really need to work on my PMA as I dont want to mess up any last chances I have by getting all negative now, that certainly won't help my follicles grow and produce estrogen. 

Come on Jaya - please call me - I need  your help!!!! 

A x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all - can't stop but just wanted to say - *Ally* - so sorry about your phone call    and I agree with the others about asking to speak to Jaya before making any decisions - I know you post on the Multiple Cycles thread - I would post there and ask the ladies for their thoughts, as you know, they are very knowledgeable - have heard the significance of high LH during stimming discussed there before but can't remember what it meant - sorry!

Back later xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - definitely do not cancel or anythign until you have spoken to Jaya.  It may be that Marie Wren has not read your file fully and does not have sufficient knowledge of your situation to advise properly.  She may just have thought "277 at day X - should consider cancelling".  You are right that your level would have probably been worse than this at the same stage last time so I would stick at it and see if you E2 take off later.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

Thanks LJ you're such a star with all your advice! not sure I ever had AMH FSH was 8.4 I think, will find out more at follow up and get notes, then hopefully make a decision. Kate's twinnies will be fine hunny, and 32 weekers are just so very adorable! Everything perfect just very samll, the pnly think they'l probably nees is incubators to keep them warm and help with feeding as suck reflex doesn't start till 32-34 weeks!

Miranda, that sounds perfect, will send her a card and hope she keeps her little one's in till then!! She must be scared, but I'm sure she and bubs will be fine!! think last time they scanned her the babies were all on target size wise, they will need support but hopefully not too much!

Ally hunny     thinking of you, just read your good news and then to get that call!!!

Anne sounds really positive for you hunny!

Fish hey hun, I'm not bad thanks sweetie

Hugs to everyone else

Sxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Aren't you having a long and low dose cycle Ally? Again I'm making an educated guess here but if they are expecting you to stimm for longer then surely it tallys that your E2 is lower for this point in your cycle? Your follies need to grow further (which is what they think is going to happen from your scan isn't it?) so you produce more E2 but over a longer period.

Don't panic until you've spoken to Jaya. Bubble bath and chill out for you this evening missy!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally - I just left you a message. Absolutely you need to speak with Jaya, and don't consider cancelling until then.  You started this cycle with a very small lining remember, maybe MW didn't know that when she called you and she is expecting your E2 to be higher when relatively your estrogen may not be all that bad, maybe it's just going to take longer to come up given it started low?  

Try to stay positive Ally.              

When you speak to Jaya, make sure you ask her about all these points too as sometimes I think they get so busy they mix us patients up.... and I know when I'm emotional I forget to ask the right questions. 

- small lining, so is this as estrogen started low?
- Low dose \ longer stim?
- what would they do in an egg donation situation for a post menopausal woman who has no estrogen? As we know post menopausal women do have babies by egg donation and the sucess rates are high, estrogen there is a way around this.

Will add more personals later ladies - I've so much to catch up on!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam, Hope you're ok hun.?

Lots of    for our lovely Ally
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Ally.  I can't really add anything that others haven't already said.  I have heard lots of people say that MW is very forthright, in that she quite often tells people they should consider egg donation or adoption.  She did my EC and ET and was really really lovely but I think the others are right in that she probably hasn't read up on your specific situation.  Wait as long as it takes to speak to Jaya.  Have you tried leaving answerphone messages as well as emails.

Anne.  I can't believe you got an apt so quickly.  I was told I could start straight away when I had my consult and came away with a prescription.  If you do get a prescription don't just get the drugs at the Lister, shop around (there is a thread called where to buy cheap drugs), I saved hundreds of pounds, also they often prescribe stimms longer than you might need so don't necessarily cash in the whole prescription.  I wasted about £200 of menopure that I didn't need and they could probably have predicted I wouldn't need.

Heather.  Glad you have twinges, it means things are happening.  

Oh, got to go now DH has finished his stint on the wii fit and I am being told I have to have a go now while he used the computer.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Ally - She's very harsh, I found. The others are right - she probably hadn't read your file and realised how good your levels were! To my mind they don't sound bad for a PR.
She did my ET with my one embryo - Wilma - and totally spoiled the moment with being so matter of fact. She also did my follow-up and was quite damning. Look at me now! Whoo-hoo, poo bum.

Anne - in all the sqillions of consultants I had there I don't know yours! But he sounds foreign, which in my experience usually means they're pretty nice. It's the bloody English ones that seem like gloom merchants!

Everyone ok?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Evening everyone!

Great news that you've got an appointment at the Lister so quickly Anne - I had to wait for 5 weeks for mine in the summer!

So sorry Ally that you've had to deal with a horrible phone call.  Zita West recommended MW to me but did say that I might need to be brave because she doesn't mince her words.  I think that you've invested so much in this that you should wait to speak to Jaya (who I've never met - but sounds really lovely) and see what she says - she knows you and your file much better.

Got to go and take my dog for a walk - she is staring at me in an off putting fashion but I hope everyone else is ok - very difficult to get to grips with all these names at first - i'm sure I'll get better.

I think everyone is so brave to stay so cheerful and supportive when this is really so difficult (and i haven't even started yet!)

Anna x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Some of these posts are replies to you ladies from a few days ago – I’m a bit out of touch:

Ally – Hang in there little soldier. And don’t give in yet.  Try to think of these bloods as not really “new” news, badly delivered. With our amh we weren’t expecting to have a normal response, with normal hormone levels and lots of eggs anyway. Through your cycle you will get bits of ups and downs news– your last scan an ‘up’, your bloods a POSSIBLE down, though not confirmed yet.  Try to think of your bloods this way until you speak with Jaya, it’s not all over so you just need to relax as much as you can tonight.      

Purple it’s so great having someone with yours & your DH experience on this board – I feel like we have our own private skilled neonatal nurses to call on for advice! Especially good to hear your verdicts on our twins & triplets who are on their way. I have to say I’m with everyone else on advising you to change clinics – you need to be in the best place to treat you, with the most experience. Your clinic sound wonderful, but I think you need to take yourself to the best place.

Anne – thanks for the link of the 42 year old high fsh lady who became pregnant naturally using Chinese herbs – was it only this week she announced her wonderful news or is it old?  I’ve ordered that book from amazon already and it’s been delivered, now I just need to find the time to read it.  "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis for those who missed it.

Ophelia – wow great follie count!  Where did you do Reiki ? Was it in London?

Natasha – Anne’s pregnant lady she posted was also taking queen bee jelly… and a whole bunch of other things.  I'm going to PM you   

CJD – I’m with LJ, I say crack on with the Lister asap, bite the bullet.  Don’t tell your GP if you don’t want too, and then take your freecycle at Guys next year if it comes up and is approved – and if you need it because you may be pregnant before then!.  At least this way you will have lots of info to give the new whiz kid at Guys.  We could cycle together at the Lister – I’m starting next period (hopefully I won’t need to as I’ll have a miracle natural pregnancy this month)…which with my short cycles is likely to be in about 10days….sooo scared.

LJ – Kate’s and the twins are going to be just fine, it’s 32weeks, she has come so far!!  Remember her MIL predicted she would respond better than expected and have twins – it’s all going to be fine.  I’d start packing the little hospital bag for the twins if I were you – and please don’t forget the camera we want photos!

Mir – wonderful thought re the cards!  Praying for the triplets…    

Heather – That’s a good crop of follies hon, hope your feeling positive.

Ladyverte - Do you take your DHEA with food?  I'm not sure I'd be dropping to 25mg, maybe try one of the other brands of DHEA?  I take 50mg with breakfast, and 25mg with lunch. No headaches, i was finding sleeping difficult though, and had lumpy boobs!

Anna - congrats on the quick appointment at the Lister.

Tracey -   , I think that Wii maybe getting in the way of your team PR time  

Love to everyone else.

sam xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Bum, bum, bum    Just did a big post and lost the lot.

Summary

Ally - so sorry hun.  Echo what the others have said - wait and talk to someone you trust.  Hope this works out for you, you deserve it.

Mira - great idea re card.  Will sort one out tomorrow.  Cute Bob pic.

Anne - great news re appointment.  You'll be preggers before you know it  

Heather - great follie count.   

Ophelia - Wow! So many follies.  Good luck.

Fish - have you had the funeral?  How was it?  Hope you're ok.

Hi to Sam, LJ, Tracy, Nix, Nicky, Steph and everyone else.

I've got a follow up appointment on 21 November, not soon enough for my liking.  I just want to know why I had a great antral count last month and only two follies this month.  Is it something to do with my dodgy right ovary?  Perhaps last month my left was taking the lead and this month it's the right?  Any ideas?  

L x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning everyone 

Thank you so much for all your messages of support - so appreciated - I was in a bad way yesterday, such a shock after what I thought was such a good scan. It really does feel like history is repeating itself on this cycle and I am bracing myself for another cancellation. Not sure I will do this again if that is the case, just too heartbreaking. I think I will get my tubes etc checked out, have a couple of cycles monitored to see if I ovulate on my own (assuming cycles continue) and take chinese herbs! 

I have been going over and over the call from MW. She asked me if I wanted to cancel and all I want is to be advised of what is the best decision, I cannot make an educated decision as I do not have the medical experience and am so emotionally involved. If it is simply a case of the odds (which I know are really bad) then I wouldnt have started in the first place, however, if they are saying that my low estrogen and high LH are a sign that all is not good in the follicle then I need to take their advice and stop - this is what I need to get to the bottom of! It was a very muddled conversation, one minute she is talking about cancelling, then saying 'oh well the egg isnt ready yet anyway so lets keep going if you want to' then talking about bad quality, then about doing 'timed sex' instead (what would the point be if the egg was not maturing). 

So MW has succeeded once again in setting my right back, yesterday felt like i did when I first got the diagnosis in january, completely devastated. I love the Lister and believe that they are a wonderful clinic but I just wish that if there were so many different characters with different approaches that they stuck to their own patients. I have put my trust in Jaya and Yau, I dont need those kind of calls at this difficult time. What was the call going to acheive anyway - panic. This so could have waited until I was in the clinic tomorrow morning.

Heather hon - hope your twinging away x

Lainey - So sorry you have to wait so long for your appointment - that is frustrating - maybe see if they can put you on a waiting list for a cancellation?? I cant answer your question but it seems possible that your right. 

Purple -  

To everyone else - love and hugs x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Ally, last IVF cycle, my oestrogen levels never corresponded how they should with where they should be, they were low all the time. Scans showed i might get 4/5 eggs but with the low levels they were worried that only a couple were mature. I did in fact collect 8 mature eggs so do feel that it is not always an exact indicator for some people of what is really going on. Not sure about the significance of the LH other then perhaps there is a worry that you may prematurely ovulate? I do know from research that some people's LH rises quite high as a by product of being on stims and it can be a worry for egg quality so this may be what MW is talking about but I do think that she should have explained herself better. At the end of the day noone knows for sure and a lot is unknown I think. They can only speculate what might be the case for you, but it might not be that at all IYKWIM. Like the others said speak to the consultant you know and trust and then you can decide what to do for the best, but since you have done so well and have come so far, unless your consultant tells you its a total no no, I'd be inclined to carry on. best of luck, take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thankyou Kazzie   How are you bearing up? x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Ally, this is all so unfair, I really feel for you. What Kazzie says makes perfect sense tho a I thought you had an LH surge when you ovulate so maybe that is the reason she is concerned - it is all so hit and miss tho, everyone is different and I would be tempted to continue unless someone can tell you exactly why you shouldn't. It makes me nad when they don't explain things to you

Are yougoing to try and speak to jaya this morning?

Hi kazzie - how u doing?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep I do remember her saying that I may ovulate before EC. I have left a message for Jaya so hopefully she will call soon - I am still in my dressing gown - need to have the conversation before I try to face work. 

How are you feeling Lainey? I really feel for you too  . Team PR is not having the best of weeks! But maybe I shouldnt even be in team PR - I may start a new thread Non Starter


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ally Sweetie,

   its not surprising you feel so low, you're pumped full of hormones and the Dr was being incredibly insensitive!!! This is such a Rolercoaster journey1

I hope you get to speak to Jaya soon and at least get some proper explainations

We're here for you!

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

oh bless u hun  

It ain't over until the fat lady sings and I ain't singing yet!

Speak to jaya before u go anywhere, u won't be able to concentrate on anything until u no.  I hope she can put ur mind at rest.

I'm ok, thanks for asking.  Confused really about no of follies but its all a gamble isn't 

L x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I am really sorry you are having to go through this.  It does sound as though MW wasn't altogether clued up about your case and was just asking "would you like to cancel?" as flippantly as you ask someone "would you like a drink?" in the pub!  She then seemed to backtrack when you actually asked for help and advice in the context of your situation, which would suggest to me she hasn't looked into it that much.  I know it is awful but you have to wait until you have spoken to Jaya.  Hang on in there! 

Any news on Laura? I am sending a card today.

Kate is still in hospital - yet more tests and scans today.  Her blood pressure had gone down yesterday but they also detected a slightly restricted blood supply to the twins.  She is 32 weeks today.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of Kate and the twins Jen xxxx

Also thinking of Laura and the triplets xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ditto Ally!

X


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Ally-I have PM´d you. I really feel for you hun. 

Lainey- So sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. It´s weird how your follies can change so much from one month to another. 

Purple- Sorry to hear about your 1 egg. I would go for ICSI if it was to happen again. I got 1 egg once and it was ICSI´d and fertilized fine. I found it too risky to have it done by IVF as my DH swimmers weren´t the best.
Are you planning another go soon?

LJ- Sorry to hear about the latest regarding the blood supply to the twins. Do you think they will get them out soon? Good to hear Kate´s blood pressure has gone down and 32 weeks is good for a twin pregnancy and I´m sure the twins will be fine if delivered now. 

Miranda- Hi there!! 

Steph- Have PM´d you.

Anne- fab news on your appointment. Hopefully you´ll get to start on your next AF. 

Sam- I had my reiki in Aberdeen. I found it very relaxing. She did a combination of reiki/reflexology and crystals at each session. 

Anyone know if Cetrotide needs to be taken at the exact time everyday? Or is it ok to be taken in the morning one day and the evening the day after?

Hi to the rest of the crew.
Love Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Not read any threads yet as stessed at work but wanted to say hello and I will catch up later.
Leaving at 3.pm today to get my beautiful nephews from school then take them to  mine for tea, Ps3 and to play with th cats!!
Can't wait!

Ally- Any news?  

Sent Lauras card from Moonpig site- it's a really good card site

Speak later lovlies
xxxxx  
Anne


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya

I have managed to progress from 'wet hair and dressing gown' to 'dry hair and trackies'!! Not at work, my boss knows what is going on (he is also my dad) so I havent even called in today I just don't have the energy.

I called the Lister again - Jaya's secretary said she would definately call before she leaves today (she has a very long embryo transfer list). I hope she does but to be honest I could have done with the call last night or this morning - I am due back in the clinic tomorrow morning anyway. 

Still got my wheatbag on my lap - going to have some baked beans on toast and am keeping up the fluids - must have cried a couple of pints out in last 24 hours!!

Have a lovely time with your nephews hon x

Ophelia - thank you for your pm x

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! She'll have LOADS of cards! That ought to cheer her up no end.

She's ok - keeps having bits of blood, but on the whole she's pretty chipper about her chances of hanging on to the wee 'ens.

Hi Mrs O! Glad to hear on you're on home turf on your tx hols!

This will be The One, ok? No arguments. It all sounds as if it's going really well!

Ally - we'd all be on non-starter too! So best stick around while we all get you preggers, eh?  

I'd try and put MW's words out of your head if I were you. Kazz's explanation sounds FAR more convincing to me!

Lainey - antrals go up and down - how irritating you had a good one last month but not this.  

I'm having a tearful day.   My staffie Bryony has had a few cancers removed over the last two years, but I think this one spells the end - it's a high grade mast cell tumour. We've been back and forth to the vet over this lump, and on Thursday I have to take her in for an op, if it hasn't spread to her lymph glands. Poor thing knows there's something wrong, though still running round like a pup when she's excited.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - any news?  I keep checking in to see if u have heard anything and am worrying cos u've disappeared. I hope ur ok Hun x

LJ - I have everything crossed for kate and the twins. I hope they r ok x

I seem to have crumbled today, just can't stop crying. I went to the gym this morning but couldn't get into it and just stood under the shower blubbing. I think the fact that we have reached the end of the line has finally hit me. My poor dh is really devastated too, I hate to see him hurting like this and know it is because of me. 

Mir - I have got laura a card and am going to send it today x

L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor little Bryony Miranda- Sorry to hear she is poorly  

lainey- I am so very sad for you both 

Ally- I am   for you that your get good news later. I am gonna beans in a bit too!


I feel sad today for all my FF friends who are hurting and sad
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you REALLY reached the end of the line, Lainey?

Is there not one more try in you?

I hate to think of you so despondent, and Ally - come on you two, you can do it!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - hang in there today.  After all this I think it might be worth asking Jaya to put a note on your file that only she should get in touch with you.  I honestly think this is down to MW not having a full grasp of your case, just looking at a low-ish E2 level and jumping the gun.  She might not even know you are on a low-stim, longer-stim protocol.  I think that sometimes the docs can forget how emotional all this is and that what to them is a simple misunderstanding or throwaway comment can really throw someone off whack.    

Lainey - I really don't think this is the end of the line.  What makes you say that?  

Miranda - sorry about your pup!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

ooh, our posts crossed. 

Ally - she could have called this morning and put u out of ur misery    suppose we all think our situation is the most urgent tho and she must be really busy. I hope she calls u soon. 

Mira - oh ur poor doggy. Bless her. I hate seeing animals poorly because they don't understand like we do. I hope they can sort her out and make her better. I love fur babies but I am allergic so I have one very stroppy parrot and a baby tortoise, she is cute x

Yes, think it is the end of the road for us. There are so many uncertainties with it all I don't have the energy for the fight any more. There is no guarantee I will have more follies in a different cycle and I just can't cope with the diappointments any more. U lot r so strong and determined and I really admire u but I know when I am beaten and now is the time. 

L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- What about your appointment on 21st? You will still go won't you hun?
Till then keep trying naturally


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya girls

Lainey hon - I sent you a little message when I befriended you on ******** - didnt mean to disappear!   big cuddles - I so so so understand how you are feeling - it is the true sense of the word 'heartache'. I feel that same feeling of being beaten - I dont know how to find the strength to keep going - its so hard.

Mir - thank you for your optimism - cant help thinking that a very high fsh and very low amh is a pretty bad case (and before you panic Anna1973 and Anne -my fsh is 2 - 3 x what yours are!!!) I am so sorry to hear about your dog - I just adore my cats so really understand how upsetting that is. Good to know that her life is being made happy and as comfortable as can be by you.

Littlejen - she definately threw me off whack and we will never know what sort of effect that will have had on this cycle.

Jaya called - she was obviously extremely busy so couldnt talk too much, she said that the low E2 in relation to the size of the follicles was a concern but that she was not concerned about the LH as this has been high all the way through. We just have to see how the bloods and scan go tomorrow - just want to know one way or another now. I said to Jaya that these unsettling calls were a problem for me and that I didnt want to speak to other consultants about important decisions. So hopefully we can have more of a chat tomorrow. 

Love A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Optimism is the key at the moment hun.
Just see how tomorrow is with Jaya.
I will be as always thinking about you
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ps, Sorry I have been rubbish today and missed lots of you but struggling to read back etc.
Will catch up later

Sorry
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lainey - I think that so soon after cancelling your cycle is not the time to make any decisions, especially as it was a really disappointing cycle given your hopeful follie count last time.  Maybe just take some time to recover and then think about it. Remember there is no reason why you should not be successful naturally so keep paying attention to that.    

Ally - looks like it is the scan and bloods tomorrow for you, just as it would have been anyway.  I think you need to point out tomorrow that nothing was gained from MW calling you - the only result was a lot of misery.  I think you should make it clear that (a) you only want to hear from Jaya; and (b) you only want to be called with specific, detailed advice not an apparently casual observation that things aren't perfect and do you want to cancel?  what time is the scan tomorrow?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - concur with everything LJ has said. What a waste of blooming time and energy!  They seem to have worried u unnecessarily. These people don't seem to realise how important this is to us and what a vulnerable place we r in, added stress and worry is not good. 

Added u as my ******** friend but didnt see a message ??

L x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Jen - love you  

Yes - who knows how things would be tomorrow without her interfering - really fighting being despondent - feel exhausted. Oh well there is nothing we can do now except wait and try and make these follies as comfortable and happy as possible given the circumstances. 

Lainey - I totally understand how you must be feeling but Jen is right - it was a very disappointing cycle for you but you are down and not out, you could easily have a good count again?! I know what its like though, I have almost booked a ticket round the world and packed my rucksack this morning! Then I remembered that I would need to be with Ben to stand a chance   so decided to stay and ride out the pain. 

Thats annoying about my ** message - it was really more of the same - big hugs - hang in there - understand completely how you are feeling - we will feel better soon - xxxx !

A x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally -   for you hun, what an absolute rollercoaster for you, and sounds like it was a l bit unnecesaary too so v naughty of that woman to call you and say those things. So pleased that your mind has been put at ease a bit and wishing you lots of   for tomorrow. I echo the others and think you should absolutely discuss your concerns tomorrow and say that you only want to discuss things/ have calls from Jaya (I'm not at Lister but do have an appt with Jaya in a couple of weeks time and have heard nothing but good things about her)

Mira - sorry to hear about your doggy honey    

Lainey -    really know where you're coming from and you may well have made your decision but i do think as LJ says that maybe you need a bit of time to step back from it all and have a bit of a break before you make your final decision. going through all this is such an overwhelming and all consuming experience. it may well be that you do decide this is the end of the road for you but give yourself a chance first. And really dont be blaming yourself for putting your DH through it - there is no blame in these things, its just one of those things. 

Anne -  

I went for my mid cycle scan this morning as on monitoring at mo - turns out am actually at day 2 or 3 apparently - so basically seems like last cycle was about 10 days after the failed ivf! Still not sure that explains why there has been bleeding for 12 days - bizarrely it stopped this morning so i have no idea what is going on now. Also got told i have a small womb!!! Never been told this before - he said it was 6cm and normal is at least 8cm - he said i might have to have another hysteroscopy to get a measurement, fortunately i checked my letter from my hysteros in sept and it said it was 7cm - i was in such a tizzy with the shock of the cycle and the news of the small womb i forgot to ask if it was a problem? anyone know? think the cycle thing might explain why i have felt so weird for the past few weeks, for some reason i am totally panicking that i am going into the menopause and 5 krispy kremes did not seem to alleviate this fear!!


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ally, try to think back to how you were feeling (earlier) yesterday, you said that they were quite pleased with your scan and you came away feeling hopeful.  Just treat the last 24hours or so as a bit of a blip and hang on until tomorrow - hopefully they will realise how much they've upset you and you won't have any repeats to have to deal with.

I think the fear of more bad news is just crippling.  I feel for you Lainey I really do, I haven't even started yet but i just don't know if I'd be able to cope with having to deal with what you've had to.  It's a natural response to the awfulness of it.

Miranda, I'm so sorry about your dog.  One of my dogs died of cancer in April this year and I still get a lump in my throat thinking about it.  I hope you get good news about the lymph nodes, it's so hard watching animals trying to cope when they're not well.  

This is a bit of a black day today isn't it.  I'm trying to think of something to say to cheer everyone up - you've all made me feel so much better since I found you.  There isn't really anything, but I am thinking of you.

Anna x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, feeling for everyone after reading this mornings messages  

Ally - glad you heard from Jaya at last, i agree with the others, forget the call happened, relish in the good news you had yesterday and wait to discuss options tomorrow  

Mir - card on its way to Laura   Sorry about your staffie, i'm a real softy when it comes to pets and illnesses, my baby pussycat (who is 5 tomorrow  )  is the light of my life and has kept me sane through all of this, i hope the news isn't what you are expecting  

Lainey - i'm afraid we haven't had the funeral yet   with unexplained deaths they have to go through so many more tests, they told us it could be at least a month before they release the body   Had words with DH last night as it has become apparent that everyone is being invited to ours before the funeral (by MIL), and i know the expectation will also be with me to do the catering and organising of the wake, after the exhausting weekend i've had i don;t think it will be a possibility  

Anne - i love the Moonpig site - the problem is i can't buy normal cards anymore as everyone expects me to pull a special one out of the bag now  

Lainey -  , don't give up yet hun, we are here to lean on  

Purple - when's your follow-up app hun  

Looking forward to this evening at DHs friends, will make a change, hope i can stay awake though


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - Kate was also told she had a small womb! I honestly cannot remember if this was supposed to be a problem or not but I think not.  I know her thin lining (6mm at ET) was definitely an "issue" (although the twins didn't seem to mind it and clung on) but I think the small womb was just mentioned in passing.    

Anna - I agree with you that the fear is crippling.  The docs possibly forget (maybe they have to to do the job) that there is a human being at the end of all the test results etc. and that human being is already going through hell.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quick one before dinner.

Miranda- So sorry to hear about Bryony.  She seems a tough cookie so hopefully she will beat it this time too.  

Lainey- I have had very few follies/eggs on all of my cycles. My last cycle in Aberdeen I only got 2 follies/1egg and thought it was the end of my egg producing days.

I then moved on to the Jinemed and my first cycle there resulted in 7 eggs (only 4 were mature but still a good crop).
2nd Jinemed cycle I only got 3 follies/3eggs.
3rd Jinemd cycle I only got 2 follies/2 eggs.
4th Jinemed cycle I got 2 follies/ 1egg.

It basically went down every TX from 4,3,2 to only 1 egg. I also only had the one egg on my last Aberdeen cycle as I already said.

Now on my first antral follie scan on Sunday for this cycle I had a whopping 8 follies! (please let them all grow! ) So, twice I´ve ended up with only the 1 egg but gone on to producing a lot more follies on the following TX.

Believe me I´ve wanted to give up many a times but am really glad I have tried again as it did show I had some more follies after all.

Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Hi to the rest.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

still desperately trying to catch up with all the posts so no persos just love to everyone!

Nix
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

well there is some good news today - Kate is out of hospital! Naturally she is back on Friday for yet more tests but by the time Friday rolls around she'll be at nearly 33 weeks.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - fab news  

Nix - i was just about to PM you, i was getting worried, how are you hun


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Fish

am miserable as sin. Just waiting for the next cycle of IVF to make me feel like there's something worth getting out of bed for and trying to figure out how I'll cope if it doesn't work and I have to give up. 

I hate feeling like this but I seem to be incapable of snapping out of it. Sorry.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ - thats wonderful news   

Nix - tried to PM you but your inbox is full   

Fishface - sorry to hear the nightmare continues - am thinking it a little unreasonable that your MIL seems to be putting all this on you especially at the moment!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Oh what lovely news x

Fish- Have a great time tonight, x

Miranda- Hope you are ok hun x

Ally- Put that bloody rucksack down - you're not going anywhere hun!!
Seriously, as Anna said think back to how you were feeling before that stupid phone call from that silly woman  
Tomorrow is another day and full of hope    

Nix- Sorry that you feeling so sad hunni, I don't have words to help to I do have a   

Lainey- Hunni, all anyone of us need is one special eggie, keep thinking that way and maybe just have a break from this and see how you feel then xx

Orphelia-   for your follies x

Natasha- Hi hun, sorry but not sure about small wombs. But as LJ said, Kate was told that and look at her for inspiration x - I bet mine is bloody minute- I'm only 4ft 11"!!!!!   
Sorry, sometimes we have to laugh hun or we will cry xx

Anna & Sam- You ok chicks?  xx

Purple- How are you hunni? xx

Pixie- Hope you're ok today hun? xxx

  to everyone else.

Please let tomorrow be a better day for our sad friends
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anne x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - well if it was on size mine would be bloody enormous - i'm nearly 6ft!!! - wonder what my extra womb space is actually filled with


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I am really sorry you are so sad but please try and feel positive you are really good hands.  I know ARGC come in for some criticisms in terms of the <10 FSH requirement but since you "pass" on that and are in then their stats are excellent and they are very thorough.  You really do have an excellent chance!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - keep strong hun, you'll soon be on the t/x rollercoaster and feeling like ****, this cycle has got to be a good one  

Any stop apologising for not being your happy go lucky self - you're only human


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Nix - Thank you for being do honest and able to say that, it must be really hard, but we're here to help as much as we can, the whole thing is completely overwhelming at the moment but I'm sure you had plenty of things to get out of bed for before ttc and you are still the same person hun, just moved into a difficult and dark place. It will get better and we're here to help you  

LJ - good news about Kate, I bet she feels better at home and I hope she gets through many more Fridays with her precious cargo

Ophelia - great follies and I hope that they do grow   

Natasha - surely all wombs are far too small at the start, it's their ability to grow that's the important thing. I sometimes wonder why they say all these things. I was told at a scan that mine was 'bulky' that worried me but then the sonography said they come in all shapes and sizes - so why say it!!? Maybe you needed 6 Krispie Kremes though, remember that for next time  

Fishface - hope you manage to keep those eyes open tonight 

Anna - You saying we need something to cheer everyone up gave me an idea, how does everyone fancy a Secret Santa? If people PM me I could match names, and each of us could get a little treat for someone else, we could just spend £5 or whatever. What do you all think? We could open them early but I guess people would need time to shop

Lainey - now is the time to reflect but definitely not the time to decide, it takes time for things to sink in, give yourself some space and find some oher, positive, stuff to occupy you for a while and let us know how your doing all along the way   Don't think of it as your fault at all, think of it as doctors not being able to figure it out, it is in no way in your control, but it is in theirs (although I am sure they try their best)

Ally - poor you, you've really had a tough day but I'm glad you got in contact with Jaya and are still moving forward. I think sometime knowing all these test results just adds to the worry, they give an idea but at the end of the day it's all just fiddling with hormones and trying to get it right and things can change so much.

Miranda - huge   for your doggie

Anne -   back

Fewer twinges today for me, but had to ask a colleague if I was moving funny because I feel a bit delicate in the tummy, but she assures me I don't look weird (just feel it). Getting nervous about the next scan tomorrow at 7.30am but keep trying to tell myself it's outside my control (and it's *almost* working)

Hugest hugs to you all  

Heather x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix    big hugs hun, will try and cheer you up x

Mir   sorry about your doggie, hope they can sort it out x

LJ - great news about your sister.

Been texting Laura today and all still same so far, she's had some brown bleeding but nothing had started


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow hun xx 

Natasha- How there's a question   

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Orphelia, since Cetrotide is damping down your LH to prevent premature ovulation and I suspect without it's affect there is a chance a lead or a couple of lead follicles might get a chance to gallop off if you happen to be that way inclined and I do ( this is what has messed this cycle up), I don't think I would leave that much of a gap between one injection and the next - I tried to take mine within a hour of the time from the previous days and think several hours probably ok, but since it is doing such an important job, unless you have been told otherwise by your docs that it is ok, I would find some way to get it done within the timescale that I have suggested. 

I can't remember what your plan was and how you were taking your stims , but even if you aren't taking stims until much later for whatever reason,  there is still a chance that naturally those follicles will still grow on their own without the extra boost of stimulation from the drugs.

Good luck for a bumper crop   

Right now Ally, I know you have had a set back with words from MW, but often what they don't realise is that we hang onto their every word and only sometimes registar the negative and don't have the presence of mind because this is so important to us, to not overeact and think the worst.

because low oestrogen is not normal it is always going to be a concern, but that doesn't mean everythings a bust necessarily, because we are all indivivuals and sometimes our bodies will not be moulded into what should be happening. one of the girls in the J thread had a concern because her E2 levels halved ( I think it was ) overnight and she just collected 8 mature eggs, previous to deciding to carry she was given the option to cancel.

So it just shows that bloods are really just a indicator and won't always be entirely accurate for some of us.

I really wish like someone else said, you not had a phone call at all, TBH, I think the decision to cancel can only be made on both the scan and the bloods, the scan being the main deciding factor. Because my monitoring clinic was so late with all my bloods, Turkey had to make decisions based on my scans alone, but I felt comfortable with this knowing that my bloods last time were not a reliable indicator.


Lainey, sorry you feel that it is the end of the road, but one thing I have learnt is that test results, blood result, scan etc are only an guide of what MIGHT happen.

Do not be too disheartening by the antral follicle count, last time I had 13 potential, 8 bigger then the rest which under stimulation galloped off at all different sizes ( which noone was happy about ) but I did end up with the 8 mature eggs.


This time it looked better I had 16 antral folicles and was pleased because a majority looked of a similar size, however 2 were very obviously much larger then the others even on the antral count and by galloping off in front once stimulated, stuffed me up so I felt I had to cancel as you know because two not enough for PGD.


All I am trying to say is in theory for my age I have been congratulated on having such a high antral count,  but in reality means diddly because I can't seem to stop lead follicles growing too quickly leaving the others well behind.


So although it appears that I have a very good chance that I should produce a big bumper crop, that aint the case.

Although it is terribly draining I do think sometimes you just have to go with the flow and ride the roller coaster and think even if it's not text book, doesn't mean it might not work.

I have to confess that this week having had to cancel I am beginning to wonder if I will have another baby, even already having had three babies, knowing I can do it, this had knocked my confidence some, so it's no wonder you are feeling this way, the trouble is we all want black and white answers to whether it will work for us or not, and it is so unpredicatable that noone can say for sure, hence our hesitancy at putting ourselves forward for yet another possible disappointment.

The antral follicle count can change and does vary from month to month, next cyle if I do one, if I have two obvious leaders from the AFC I probably won't start stimming off my own back because it does seem obvious at least to me anyhow that if they are that much bigger to start with, surely the others can't catch up and what happened to me will always happen. I am just annoyed that nooone said this might happen and then I would have had an opportunity to cancel having lost a £100 which in the scheme of thing is peanuts. I will certainly be questioning the docs in Turkey about this.

So what I suggest if once you have had a bit of time, just to go for a scan and see what the count is that month, if you think reasonable go ahead, if not don't.

Anne - great news about your appt at the Lister!

Nix01 - repeat after me, I will have a baby, I will have a baby. I know we all have these doubts but surely you stand a much better chance now you have discovered what some of your possible probs are? ( or have I missed something important) It does wear everyone down I know, but for most of us our persistance pays off in the end!! 


Little Jen - hoping Kate continues to do well  


   for Laura and her triplets to stay safe.

Miranda - so sorry about your doggie    hope this is not it.


Hi eveyone else


Love Karen xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies

So much to catch up on and head really crap at personals at mo!

Mir sorry your diggy's poorly, thinking of you, have just made laura's card and will post in morning!

LJ good news about kate hunny!! she'll get much more relaxation at home!

Good news about Laura, hopefully things are settling down, everyday inside there mummy is a big advantage to them!!

Fish, follow up on 13th so not long to wait, not sure if I'll be going with OFU again though, unless they suddenly decide to do SP for me  will miss the staff there though!

Don't let Mil railroad you, however nice she is. get DH to explain!

Nix,     
Ally     
Lainey     

Anne stay positive hun and your appointment will be here before you know it

Hugs and lots of    to everyone else

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Ally* - so sorry you had your    attitude spoilt by such a tactless phone call - hope so much that things will be looking better again tomorrow after you have had next scan/blood test and have managed to talk it all through with Jaya   

*Heather* - good luck for scan tomorrow!    Secret Santa is a lovely idea, I'd be up for it. 

*Miranda* - so sorry to hear about Bryony - hope so much that she will be Ok and that you get better news at the next vet visit   

*Nix* - sending you huge   

*Lainey* - really hope this isn't the end of the road for you but know how exhausting it is and so understand how you feel    - last month's count was so different from this month's, if only you could have a cycle on a month like that things could be so different 

*Ophelia* - I have such a good feeling for you this time    - hoping all those 8 follies will grow and have eggs in them, good luck with everything and enjoy the time with your family in the meantime  and please give mine and Paul's love to DH, hope he will be joining you soon 

*LittleJen* - thinking of Kate and the twins, and  that all will go well for them   

As I am sitting here am getting lots of tiny little twinges in my womb area, like little electric shocks - must be the womb stretching. My baby centre email (thanks Tracey for the link - love it!) told me this week my baby now has flexible elbows and wrists - reckon it is doing the chicken dance in there! 

Still feel coldy and spent an hour in the dentist's chair this morning, having a filling and a good clean - so now feeling a bit sore - no x-rays but had a local anaesthetic injection, was told this is fine in pregnancy, for those who were wondering before 

I'm really sorry I've missed so many people - gotta go do some dinner now - am thinking of you all and sending    or    to whoever needs them! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Just saying good evening...

Nix - hello lovely - there IS plenty to get out bed for - there was life before ttc, just some days it's just harder to remember then others. Are you still struggling to find the enthusiasm for leaving the house?  Does your clinic offer counselling? Might be worth having a chat to someone if you're struggling to find your zing? 

Ally - got to look forward to tomorrow chicka. MW who?! Thinking of you

Lainey - my mum always tells me to sleep on it when there's a big decision to make and it does help. I find that when I wake up the day after I generally "know" the following morning - instinct always has the answer so see how you're feeling tomorrow morning. Lots of   for you and you DP. Please don't lay blame on yourself either for him being upset, he won't want you to   

LJ - hoorah that Kate is coming home! Tell her to keep those legs crossed!

Purple - how are you doing?

Natasha - sounds like your small womb is nothing to worry about - phew!

Fish - hope you have a great night "off" it all tonight - enjoy it round your friends 

Heather - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Steph - sounds like they've just found the ability to do the birdie song in there!

Miranda - so sorry to hear about your pooch... Fingers crossed it's all OK on Thursday

Anne - thanks for the heads up about Moonpig - what a fab site! Didn't have time to get to the shop today but managed to send Laura a card from my pooter - genius!

Big smiles to all you lovely ladies

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good evening to you too Lucy!  

Purple & Steph -   x

Hope everyone else ok  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dears!

I've got Anne on ******** now, and given her a list of PRs. Don't know why it's not letting me suggest people like with old ********, but, meh. SO, if you get a friend request from an Anne, that's who it is, ok?

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LJ - are you on ********? Anna? Lucy? Kazz, have I got you? What about everyone else?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah - who have I got and not got?? I am Alexandra ****.

Having a very quiet evening - about to eat Rachels Organic Divine Rice - its so lovely.

Just want to get tomorrow out of the way.

Love to you all x

Special hugs to Lainey, Lucy, Purple and Nix who seem to have had particularly bad weeks x

Also prayers for Kate and Laura - better get baptised the amount of praying I have been doing of late!!!

*Please use the PM system for sending personal info, as this forum is open to everyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey & Steph I have added you on.
Absolutely Steph, would never mention us FF's on ** - I feel the same.
Only a very few people know about me so don't worry hun
x

Miranda has mentioned that I am ok to add a few more on she has given me some names- will that be ok with you all?

Very big hugs to you all


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fine with me!  But no laughing at my surname!
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I not have another wee snort? 

Ah, go ON.

God, I love your name.

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ah gerroff!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! It's fab - admit it.

Tell me you answer the phone to salespeople and bastardise the pronunciation a little?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

What in hyacinth bouquet kinda way  

You aint my mate are you Nix? Fancy bumping up my ******** numbers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ladies,

I am gonna turn in for the night as DH requires my attention     

I will wish for a brighter day tomorrow  

Ally- It's so nice to see you laughing hunni   
Keep positive for tomorrow. I will be thinking about you x

Talk tomorrow to all you lovely ladies

N'night, sleep tight and don't let those DH's bite


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh night Anne love - only a few more sleeps until your consultation!!!! A xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick post ladies to give you all a big big      seems to be needed in here today xx

mir.. special love to your doggie honey hope he will be ok xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Hee! It's fab - admit it.
> 
> Tell me you answer the phone to salespeople and bastardise the pronunciation a little?





Ally1973 said:


> What in hyacinth bouquet kinda way
> 
> You aint my mate are you Nix? Fancy bumping up my ******** numbers!!!!!!!!!


Why oh why did I marry a Frenchman?!

Ally PM me your deets and I'll add you

Thanks for the hugs Popsi!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Because he was drop dead gorgeous?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ah yeah, that would be it...  I should have made him change his name by deed poll beforehand though!  Why couldn't he have had a nice normal Frenchie name like Dupont or summink?!
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'd miss that name, really you would.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Ally - did you know Nix surname? If not, that was a pretty inspired guess (the bucket bit)!   

Good luck tomorrow chick. I am    for a good result for you.

Kazzie - yes, I understand exactly what you are saying. It is about quality not quantity.

Thanks everyone for the support. I suppose the main reason I want to quit is the fact that I have had 3 miscarriages to go with my 4 rounds of IVF. I just think that even if I do get pg (which in itself would be pretty amazing), I have to *stay* pg and that seems to be something I have difficulty with. I think the BFP is only the start of it (as Jim'll fix it would say) and the worry would drive me 

I suppose I need that follow up appointment to discuss it all with my consultant.

Anne - thanks for adding me as your ** friend 

Nix - sorry you feel so down too. It is hard to keep positive after so many rounds of tx. However, your last cycle was pretty damn good if I remember rightly and you got a bumper crop of eggs. Add to that all the extra stuff that ARGC are doing and you should have your best chance yet this time. Mais oui?

Mira - hugs to the dogster 

Steph - eating pickled onions out of the jar yet? Or coal? Twinges are good, they are your bits moving around to accommodate your precious cargo 

Hi to Purple, LV, Heather, Fish and everyone else.

Sending    to Kate, LB and the five bubbas 

Night night all. Promise to try and be more cheerful tomorrow. 

Lainey x


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry ladies I dart in and out of here, just wondering if anyone can direct me to the Lister (?sp) board if there is one?

Thanks for your help.

Kittyxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Kitty 

here you go: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164007.120

S xx


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much Stephjoy 

Kittyxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Morning girls

Just got back from the scan, got three good sized follies for this stage (can't remember exact sizes but largest is 2.2) and three smaller ones (one 0.5 tiddler that wasn't there before) and one teeny that probably won't do anything now.

It's all OK at this stage and hopefully (touch wood, paper, MDF or anything else almost wood like) we may get to EC on Monday. I asked how they might carry on developing (like small ones catching up) but the nurse confessed with a smile 'we pretend we know but we don't really' as there could be all kinds of bursts of activity or stopping, but we're OK at this stage. 

I'm just knackered now from early starts and long days at work so hanging in til lunchtime then I think I'm home to sleep and nurse my belly after finishing off some bits in case I don't come in tomorrow.

Will try and do some personals later if I'm not comatose but I'm sending special    and more Belgian detective vibes to Ally, Laura and Kate and massive   to the rest of you, you've really kept me sane in a mad kind of a way over the past few weeks.

Big smooches and hugs   

Heather x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank God for one honest nurse!

Well done HEATHER (yep, I'm going mad) - that's a fab follie count!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - fab follie count and I agree with Miranda that you have to love the honesty of the nurse!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope today is a better day x

heather- wow, bet you are a happy lady today?  

Lets hope Ally gets some nice new too x

Anne
x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Pleased so far, but hardly daring to breath, Anne!

EC still seems a looong way off and ET a lifetime away  

Thanks for the replies


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Brill news Heather!

Who dunnit by the way?


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am Anna *** on ******** and would love to have some new friends! 

Anyone going to see any fireworks tonight?

*Please use the PM system for sending personal info as this forum is open to everyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I will   for you Heather xx

Hi Lucy x

Anna- Gonna add you on! x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Droogie- great news on your follies hun!! 

Miranda- How´s things? How much longer are you off work for until you go back? Is it 9 months maternity leave nowadays? 

Ally- Hope all is going well at your scan today.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just a quick update.

Just got back from scan and not a whole lot going on, my largest follie is about 14.1 and my lining is 11.3. They have taken blood and I get the results later today. My sonographer Alison could not understand how I had such a good lining with such crap growth on the follies. I got enough drugs for today only (just in case a miracle occurs) but am pretty resigned to another cancellation, whatever the estrogen result is it looks like my follie is growing way too slowly to be of any use (its not normal to be this slow is it). At the end of my scan Alison said "I will get Marie to speak to you now" , I panicked and said I would really prefer to speak to Yau or Jaya so it looks like one of them will call me with my results later. I have to say I am well and truly 'over it'.

Heather - well done honey and thanks for the vibes    

Kate, Laura and 5 babies      

Anne - thanks for support sweetheart x

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- What are friends for eh  
I am keeping everthing tightly crossed for you hunni
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally, everythings crossed here for you too!!

hi to everyone else, I'm gonna need a crib sheet with all your names and monikers so I know who is who on ********!!!   

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple- Know what you mean!!
Ta for message on my wall x

All my new ** friends are so bloody glamerous too!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ally- keeping everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Hi Purple- Know what you mean!!
> Ta for message on my wall x
> 
> All my new ** friends are so bloody glamerous too!


 oh if you could see me now! Been up all night, laughing crying jumping up and down and generally acting hysterical for my boy Obama! I called my Auntie in New York just after the results were called, she was beside herself, I could hear my Granny shouting at the telly in the background, "YES! YOU SEE!! LOOK AT THAT!!!" and apparently every single inhabitant of their apartment block was hanging out the window screaming amd shouting.....! I think I've finally been shaken out of my misery by this historic day   

Ally - repeat after me - YES WE CAN!!! We ARE gonna be pregnant by Christmas and mummies in 2009. Good luck for the call honey, miracles happen everyday as this website has proven so many times


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh thanks Nix. Yes we can yes we can yes we can yes we can!!!!! 

Thanks O - how those follies feeling sweetheart??

I consoled myself last night that even if I was cancelled at least today was going to be a VERY exciting day! I LOVE the Obamas, I love watching him, listening to him, watching him dance - I LOVE OBAMA!!!! This really is a day in modern history to remember, we can tell our children (oh yes Nix this is another mantra) that we remember when President Obama won!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad you got your mojo back Nix   I hoped he'd do it but that's a bit of a landslide isn't it!

Ally - hugest  s, distract yourself with the politics. I just want to see an Obama vs Bush debate. Do you think Bush would be able to get past 'erm...'


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes, it's a good day, I'm lovibng Obama too



Loving Nix PMA today, and you Ally x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - glad you are feeling better. As I said you have a new clinic with a new start and you can do it!

Ally - wait and see what those results are; since your lining is good, your follies may catch up!

Anne - hi there! You are going to be off before you know it - they won't waste time at the Lister!

Heather - remember not to dismiss your smaller follies. Kate had 2 good sized follies, 2 small ones and one tiddler.  The 2 good sized ones were mature eggs and became the twins. However, even the 2 smaller ones, which produced immature eggs still fertilised and produced her 2 frosties.  Even the tiddler became a Grade 1 embie, but it sadly failed to divide enough to be frozen.  Don't dismiss the little ones!!!

Lucy/Anna/Ophelia/Steph/Miranda - hi there!    

love to everyone else

Kate texted me at 11.30 to say she had just got up!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ -  

Bring it on I say!! 

Are you on ******** by the way?
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Starting to go up the wall - can I pleeeeeeeeeaaase have the phonecall NOW - I need to be put out of my misery!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Ally - just amended my previous post! I said you and it was Heather I was responding to - d'oh!

Hmmn, I'm pretty sure one's lining thickens in response to eggs growing? Is that not right? I'd press ahead myself, and hope for a nice surprise.

Mrs O - yes, nine months! I think I'll be ready to go back part-time by then. Hopefully they'll let me - tons of redundancies going on at my work.

Nix - with you on Obama! Felt like crying looking at his lovely face on the telly.

Purps - I sent a list to Anne - Anne, could you forward it to Purps, as I didn't keep a copy?

Oh, and forward it to me too, so I've got a copy...

Anna - will add you!

LJ - hello!

They may be allowing Laura to go home! I've texted her to get the staff to forward on all her cards... Whoops!

All good though - shows they're more confident she's going to hang on.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That's great news for Laura, that would be the best birthday present and a really good sign.



Miranda - that's how I understand it too, follicles grow, release oestrogen, which thickens lining so thicker lining would indicate more follicle growth?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats wonderful news for Laura, let's hope she gets home for her birthday! I'm sure they can forward her cards, maybe get her hubby to take in an adressed envelope for them!! the less work they have to do the more likely it'l get done!!!

I'm so pleased the bubs are settling  

Send her our love Mir!

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Bit of a change in the mood on here today  

Anne - thanks for the ******** invitation - we're all going to be yummy mummies in 2009  

Droogie - love the idea of secret santa, add me in   Great news on the scan, i bet you are mighty relieved  

Purple - don;t blame you for wanting to move clincs, that's the one reservation i have as well, you would think they could be open minded enough to try the SP if that's what we wanted   I'm not due in until the 18th for Baseline bloods. Can i have the ******** list too, i'm getting VERY lost, my brain is d/r addled  

Nix - you're back hun  

Steph - love the thought of those twinges  

Ally - you must have the constitution of an ox hun (no offence intended), by now i'd be in the loony bin with all the crap you've had in the past few days, keep strong and wait for that all important info  

Mir -   hospital are going to love forwarding that sack of cards on  

Anna - will get you on ******** hun  

Anyone off to the fireworks tonight, i've opted to stay in with my pussy, who is very scared and it's his 5th birthday today  

Had a lovely time at DH's friends last night, his 3 year old took a shine to me and was attached to my lap, bless, could have easily brought her home with me  

I hate AF during d/r, it started last thursday for 2 days and then messed about, now back with full force, making me thoroughly miserable   Feel crap today, funny head, VERY tired and my emotions are all over the place. This cycle of d/r has been sooooo different than the last, roll on the 18th for baseline


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie before i have my nap.  I have a thread going on the "during treatment" board about mixing Cetrotide.
Will you guys have a look and those of you who´s had Cetrotide protocols before if you could let me know what time a day you will need to take the Cetrotide it would be great! 

Ally- Thinking of you.  Hope the phonecall brings you good news.  

Hi Miranda, Fish, Anne, Nix, Purple, Droogie, Tracey, Nicks, Beach ,LJ, Steph and the rest. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix - so pleased to hear you all happy chappy again    Obama is awesome! I stayed up and watched quite a bit of it last night - absolutely incredible day in hisory!

Ally - well done on being so strong but just hang in there a little longer till you speak to jaya  

Mira - great news about Laura and the trips!!

Fishface - sorry your feeling crappy   - know how you feel - i've had AF for just over 2 weeks now (nope, not really sure why?!) have been soooo tetchy and teary as figure my hormones must be going wild! Not long till you start though, so nearly there!

hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks natasha - lets just hope it's the last one for a while


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Sorry you're feeling crap today but glad you had nice night last night x

Ally- I feel for you, the waiting is s**t, but  Miranda seems right, but then I'm not an expert, anyway, a hug for you  

Purple, you ok hun? x

Mira- How are you doing today? Really lovely news about LB x

Natasha, Nix, Orphelia, Steph, Sam, Anna, LJ, Nix, beach and all else 
massive    to you all

PS, Loving all my new ** friends!!!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura's on her way home!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh wonderful!!!!!!

Give her our best!!

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wooohoooo thats great news


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls,  

Just thinking about us all and our situations, who would have thought eh that when we all started out  to make our babies that we would have all this heartache and trauma?
Just goes to show you never know how things will work out in life doesn't it.

Just glad we all have each other cos we all really do understand what it's like - even though people say "yeah, it must be awful and that they understand, I honestly believe that they can't unless they actually ever went though themselves.
And that's not me wishing this on even my worst enemy , if that makes sense? 

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for being there really!


Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

For laura!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - don't start me off


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Sorry hun, we will all be fine, I know it
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry girls, my last post wasn't meant to make you sad, just me being all emotional all of a sudden!
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Got the call from Yau at the Lister. My bloods have come back at 303 (they were 277 on Monday) , so no miracles occuring there, but LH has gone down. Yau said that he knew it was really hard and stressful for me but that he would like to continue as if we abandon now, we will have learnt little more than we did last time and he wants to understand a bit more about my pattern, even though he thinks we will eventually abandon. Therefore he wants me to carry on until at least Friday but reduce the dose to 150 (from the 225 I have been on for the last few days). Oh I don't know, I need to follow his advice but I just feel so worn out by it all. Any thoughts?

Ahh feel the love Anne  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I wish I could help hun on the dosage info.
On a positive note he seems to understand your stress and wants to help as much as possible.
Hopefully some of the others will be able to help you more hun


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

no thought Ally but lots of    ! I really don't think they comprehend how difficuly it is on us.

Maybe only those who've been affected by IF should be allowed to work in it?

That may sound   but it'd certainly make this journey manageable. Sometimes just getting through the days is torture

   to you hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - at least they want to get answers and are thinking long term to get the next t/x correct. Go with it hun and hopefully something positive will come out of this current misery


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally - firstly very glad you have been to spoken to by someone sympathetic now. what he says seems to make sense, I guess he feels that if you continue they may be able to get a better picture of what is necessary for your next tx. Cant help you with the dosage though? Maybe if he thinks you're going to cancel he just doesnt want to load you up on drugs unnecessarily?      for you x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ally

jeez, it's a tough one hon.  But thank God he's been a bit more thoughtful and sympathetic than MW! Has he explained in more detail about why he wants you to continue on the reduced the dose? I think I'd want a bit more clarification - 

Is there no chance of some other little follies popping up if you stay on this higher dose for a couple more days? 
How about on the lower dose? Is there a possibility of more follies turning up?
Would the addition of something like cetrotide help to allow you to stim for longer without ovulating too early?
What does he feel that continuing with stimms will help you to learn?  

I hope these questions don't make your head spin but they're the things I think I'd want to know before making any decisions.  And I think the fact they're not cancelling immediately is a very good sign.  Stay   

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

Yay!!!  so pleased Barack Obama got in!! brilliant news! I too had tears in my eyes when I watched his face on TV - very hormonal today! 

*Ally* - I'm sorry this cycle has been so tough on you mentally, I know it must be hard to find the strength to carry on, but so glad they haven't cancelled you just yet - there IS still hope    Sending you lots of   

*Mira* - Oh thank God!  re Laura coming home - I read this (posted by Burnley) on the triplet thread this morning and was thinking the worst all day until I saw your post:



BURNLEY said:


> Hi Girls
> Heard from Laura this morning - one baby in distress during night, heartbeat up and down, being monitored closely so Laura thinks Bonfire babies. She is very tired, 28 wk and 2 days today.
> 
> She appreciates all your positives, prayers etc and sends you all big belly rubs.
> ...


So glad she is well enough to be allowed home, and hope that it means she will be able to get into hospital closer to home too when the time comes  Hope the Homerton will forward her cards onto her too! 

Sorry for no more personals - my Mum is here and I'm neglecting her! 

 to all

Steph xxx


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree - it might feel hard to carry on but they are supposed to know what they are doing at the Lister so I would keep going and stick with it and see what the results are. And anyone there must have a better bedside manner so to speak than MW ! Chin up and stay strong.
cpj


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it about 200 E2 per mature egg? So I reckon you'll get two, Ally. The lining tells its own story too.

The slow growth is due to low stims, innit?

I stimmed for 11 days on 450, to to my mind you'd be doubly long on that dose!


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ally do you feel encouraged that he wants to try to find out what is happening?  It doesn't sound to me like there is no hope or even if not this time then they may be able to get to the bottom of it for the next time?  Very difficult for you and very bewildering but they wouldn't suggest it I'm sure if they didn't think there was any benefit in it for you.  Hoping fo r good things for you.

Anne, Miranda, Purple and Steph - thanks for adding me on ******** I love getting new friends and seeing your photos makes me think I must update mine.  Purple I love the pictures of your cakes!  I am really starving and going home for my supper now.

Love to all you lovely girls, tomorrow is another day!

Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Anna, you know me & SIl spent 2 days making them and then Sil had to arrange them all...... then we forgot to give them out!! Endd up going door to door the next morning before we flew on honeymoon giving them away to all the neighbours!!! 

But hey they looked good  

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I know this cycle is turning out to be an emotional rollercoaster but I think it is really important to continue, even if they think cancellation is possible.  I would say it is really positive that they want to find out more about your pattern.  They want to do that so that, if they have to cancel, they can get it right next time.  Clearly they are not giving up on you and therefore you should not give up on yourself.  If you do have to cancel then you too can use this as a learning experience, e.g. you know now that you want some guidelines on who contacts you and in what circumstances and you can demand that.    

CPJ - hello again!  I was just looking at your AMH results.  Are you sure the 3.6 wasn't on a different scale to the 0.69?  I assume the 0.69 was at the Lister where the scale is ng/ml.  3.6 on the pmol/l scale would be 0.50 ng/ml so you could actually have gone up!!!!  I mention this because such a drastic drop in AMH in such a short period of time would be very, very unusual and it may be that you haven't in fact dropped!

Miranda - thanks so much for letting us know about Laura!  Really good news that she has escaped. This is a good sign that the trips are holding on a while.  Is she 28 weeks yet?? 

Ophelia - I cannot really help on the cetrocide. Sorry!

Steph - hello there - when is your next scan?

Anna - hello again! 

Fishy - sorry the d/r is proving a pain!  

Purple - you going to look into other clinics then?

Natasha - sorry AF is still hanging around!!   

Anne G - not long until Friday then!

Nix - glad to see you are more chirpy!

love to everyone else

I am on ******** but I never use it - find the site really scary and can't cope with it!! 

Kate is ok; has done nothing today as instructed!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey LJ

I'm thinking of 3 other clinics, Lister, ARGC & Jinemed, but going to wait till after follow up next week to do anything about it! Don't want to start treatment till after xmas as last 2 I've done without any break and not sure I would make it through another so close?!?!

Good news about Kate, she's obviously getting better rest at home! what a lie in!!

What about you hunny? That coil out yet?

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ophelia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will you guys have a look and those of you who´s had Cetrotide protocols before if you could let me know what time a day you will need to take the Cetrotide it would be great!
> Love/Ophelia


Hi hon

Sorry I didn't see this before (head up  syndrome)! I used to take the cetrotide at the same time as the stims jab, and I used to do both in the evening, around 11 pm at least then I knew that if I'd gone out in the eve chances were I'd be back in time to do the jabs at home and also they tend to ask you to do the trigger at around that time of day too....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry to intrude ,but i did post on here a while back,as u can see from my history down below we have had an abandoned cycle due to poor respons then told my overy reserve was poor and told egg donation was our only option,but i was not happy with that and sais i want one more chance,well good job i did as we got alot further and i had egg collection today,but they only managed to get 2 embies,im very scared as i dont no if they will make it    has anyone else on here got a low amount of embies but still got there BFP or that they even fertilized  we did think there would be 4 but only 2 good ones found.im very pleased of how far we got and that is a mile stone but just really hope and     that just even one makes it.any advice and thoughts would be fab.thank u and once again sorry to intrude.good luck to u all.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

wilsons - we have had success on this thread with one egg retrieved so you have done well!  My advice to you would definitely be not to give up!  You are still very young and chances are they can find the one good quality eggie you need!  Are you definitely happy that you are at the right clinic and that they are high FSH-friendly?  Not all clinics are and may give you the DE speech prematurely.  My impression is that your FSH is only slightly raised, your AMH really isn't too bad (we have seen BFPs here with MUCH lower) and your age is definitely on your side!  Keep going and don't give up!  also make sure you are eating well etc. to nourish your eggies!  Have you considered DHEA?  sicne you are under 30 I'd be a little careful but it migth be worth a go!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Mrs O - I didn't see your Q either! I too have my head where Nix's is.
Only mine, not hers, if you get me.

I took the Cetrotide at the same time as stims - the nurses gave us our jabs all at the same time at the Jin, too.

Hello The Wilsons!
You must mean they only got two eggs, not embies? I only had two embryos, but four eggs - but as you can see from my sig, we had sperm and egg problems! 

Put it this way, if both fertilise you've got just as many embryos as everyone else who cycles in this country - it's just that you won't have any choice over which to put back. So an excellent chance! And really, you only need one good 'un...

This is the worst bit - the waiting for news every day. Good luck!

LJ - get your furry butt back on ******** this instant! We need new ways to harrass you!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi - so much catching up to do!

Nix – Glad to hear your feeling better – you sound great!  I really really think with your last fab egg count and the ARGC behind you your next cycle is going to be the last one you’ll ever need…. Unless of course you want a third after all those long nights up with the twins.    I'm also married to a froggy    but I love him.

Mir – such wonderful news about Laura! It’s an amazing sign if they let her go home.

Anne – Glamourous photo! I know what you mean about friends not understanding… the only 2 I’ve told have had the reaction 1) I hope they find a cure and 2) when I told her I’d be going through IVF “But your going to get all moody”……yeah, well watch the bundle of laughs I become if I can’t get pregnant. It’s not their fault, I don’t think it’s a pain I could have ever understood, if it hadn’t happened to me.  

Ally – I'm so sorry   .  I don’t think you should abandon, but I don’t want to give you advice either.  You never know, you may pr may not get to EC, but that follicle might get big enough to stand a chance naturally.  And he is right, they are getting more information about your pattern for next time. I think it’s a good sign Ally that they want to continue, if only to gather information about you.  It means they haven’t given up on you, so don’t you give up either.  I baked some cookies yesterday full of stuff we are allowed to eat, and as your doing the same diet thought of you too  : a made up Sam recipie of Carob, ground almonds, milk, butter, and berries for sweetness. Ok, they are sugar free, and not a chocolate brownie, but they are actually pretty good and do make me feel like I’m having a treat.  Will make sure I have a batch for you next time I see you.       

Natasha – Sorry AF is still ongoing.  I know the ARGC like to do cycle monitoring first, are you doing this yet or waiting for AF to go?

Purple – Glad to hear you are considering other clinics. 

Tracey – how are you?   

LJ – hello you!!  

Hi Heather, Fish and anyone I've missed!

The Wilsons! – Hi and welcome. The Lister once got someone pregnant with one follicle, so your in with a chance!  It’s all about quality not quantity.   And your AMH is not that bad!!! God I’d kill for an AMH of 8.52!!!  DHEA DHEA DHEA DHEA!  No alcohol or caffiene for hubbies sperm count, good multi for both of you including zinc, and tell hubby not to carry his mobile phone in the pockets next to his bits - breast pocket is better.


Went for a scan today, (just can’t help myself…) I have one 18mm follicle that looks like it’s ready to collapse. I’m so hoping that I get  a BFP this month (really sam ??  no you weren't were you?), as on my next cycle we have agreed I’m starting my first IVF.  Soo scared.  

The Lister have been very upfront with me managing my expectations in saying that given my amh of 0.1 and follicle count I shouldn’t expect lots of eggs, they have told me to be prepared that I may not get any. I know you girls probably don’t agree with this in terms of PMA  , but I know I’m aiming for miracle baby, so I like to keep my expectations realistic. Having my next stage planned if this fails helps me to not fall apart.  

Very very scared, but it so so helps me to know that all of you are here for me, have done it and made it through the other side.  My Chinese doctor is so upset with me, she basically thinks my ovaries are already so “fragile” that it won’t work for me. I’m afraid I’ll fry my ovaries and push myself in premature menopause….. but I still have to try. It's a big decision for me as I'm not convinced IVF is the best way forward for us, given the very low number of expected eggs.  But, decision made.

I was so distracted on the way home that I side swiped someone’s mirror on a parked car as I was passing a bigger car on a skinny street – unfortunately for me the owner was IN the parked car!  DUH!!! Terribly bad luck.  Drama ensued, which I just couldn’t get into, so was just professional polite and deadpan about the whole thing.

Wooowwww Obama!!! 

Sxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch, Sam! Hitting another vehicle while its owner's inside... baaaad. My eggs were fragile, once the Lister finally got me to EC. But at the Jinemed after my DHEA they were fine! All very odd.

Wilsons - I'm assuming that your AMH is just over 1 on the Lister scale - you need to multiply the Lister value by 7.4 to get the other value, you see. So it's better than mine was! I'm thinking I need to get mine tested again, because I feel so different to how I did. But it would be just an academic exercise now, as DH won't hear of trying for a second child (his fourth).

DHEA is the word!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry but what is DHEA not herd this before 

thabks for all ur advice


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey honies

Thanks for all your positive responses - yes I just need to keep trucking and follow their advice - I need them to know that I am as game as them!! So I will continue with the madness and try and find a bit of positivity from somewhere! I just find it wierd that I have been going so so long on the stims and the follicle is growing so so slowly - do you think there is any possibility that it could end up with an egg in it?

Ophelia hon - sorry I have been suffering with head up   syndrome too!! I have always done my cetrotide alongside my menopur at any time between 7 - 8pm. 

Sam honey - sorry to hear about your little prang - let it wash over you best you can - so not important. That follicle sounds promising     Love the idea of those cookies hon - yum! I will be beating a path to your door for those!! 

Nix - I am on the cetrotide, have been since day 5, I was worried that it was given when my follies were too small, on both cycles I have had it when follicles have been teeny tiny.

Mir - I am worried about this DHEA, not the taking of it, the making sure you are on the good sh!t!! I want to make sure I am giving myself the best chance. I have been using biovea but also have a batch from www.dhea.com. I just get a bit freaked out at the packaging all looks a bit home made, do you know what I mean!!! Don't get me wrong I am totally behind the use of this but its difficult to know the quality of what we have without a formal prescription. Can I ask you how long it was between your fragile cycle and your good cycle? Did you ever have any cancelled cycles?

The wilsons - seen you around before a while ago - welcome back - Sam and Miranda are right - they are very well read on these subjects!! 

Anne, Natasha, Fish, Anna, CPJ, purple, steph, and everyone I have missed   


/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - I know it's hard when you hear different things from different experts and I suppose chinese docs can be as sceptical of western methods as western docs can be of chinese ones. One thing I would say is that there is absolutely no evidence to suggest that IVF is going to somehow push you into premature menopause! So please don't worry about that. Glad you are treating yourself with the baking! Hope you are ok after the car thing. And there is no reason why this month should not be your natural BFP month so get 

Ally - I wouldn't worry about your DHEA. Biovea is a reputable company and I did check out the company behind www.dhea.com and it all looks legit! Plus it certainly impacted my testosterone levels!! I know you are worrying about everything right now but I honestly think you can put this one to rest!

Wilsons - here is my standard "DHEA post" - you won't recognise the names of the success stories on this thread but it might give you an idea of where to start in considering DHEA.

DHEA is a hormone which converts to testosterone and then to oestrogen. It has shown success in helping with egg quality in older women (or younger women with prematurely aging ovaries) trying to conceive with success being evident in both spontaneous pregnancies and IVF. The CHR updates on their website (http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html) give a fair bit of information about it. It has apparently been hard to complete randomised studies with DHEA because women drop out and take it so that they don't risk being randomised to the placebo. Dr. Gleicher explains this in the interview in the July 2008 CHR update and it's fair enough that once women find out about DHEA they want to make sure they are taking it!!

It is also worth taking a look at this study from Greece where DHEA has been used to successfully treat cases of POF. http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70

Basically, DHEA is abundant in our 20s and then declines rapidly after 30. By 40, most of us have low DHEA levels, which is why it is touted as being helpful to a lot of "age related" problems. Studies show that in women DHEA levels take a sharp dip at around 35. Now where have we heard that magic age before?

It is available online e.g. from www.dhea.com or the biovea website.

The CHR protocol is 75mg daily. Most of the time the "recommended" supplement dose is 25-50mg daily. I think those under 35 need to be a bit cautious about their dose and maybe start on 50mg. Those under 30 should definitely get their levels checked before taking it.

Possible side effects are similar to those of raised testosterone - acne, hair loss, facial hair etc. However, before you get freaked out, these are rare and you can always stop the second they occur! DHEA seems to affect people differently, with some people converting into excess testosterone and others not and simply having higher circulating DHEA levels so taking it is a bit of an individual experience!

In terms of how to go about taking it, it is not licensed in the UK and knowledge about it among the medical profession is very hit and miss! You could see one doctor who recommends it and then another who has never heard of it and won't recommend it. It is all very well to tell us only to take this under a doctor's guidance, but that is hard advice to follow if your doctor has either never heard of it or knows less than you do about the research into DHEA and age-related infertility! The same applies to tests - you may have to see a doctor privately if you want to keep an eye on your DHEA and testosterone levels as you take it. As far as I understand it in terms of fertility clinics - the Lister and Bridge recommend it but ARGC does not. LFC (in my personal experience) had never heard of it and asked me to send them the information!! Not surprisingly, they did not recommend it but I really wouldn't say that is because they have negative experiences - only because they were pretty ignorant about it!

What you are aiming to achieve in using DHEA is the high DHEA levels of a 25-29 year old. So being "normal for 39" is not what you want - lowered fertility is "normal for 39"!! However, you do not want your DHEA or testosterone levels to become too elevated - on the high end of both is fine or slightly elevated is fine, excessively high might cause problems! Hence, if you choose to start taking DHEA, you might want to get yourself checked out after a couple of months to see how your DHEA and testosterone levels are going. That said, plenty of people don't bother with this and the doctor who took my blood draw when I got tested said that if there was a problem with excess levels, it would probably manifest itself in side effects.

I personally am taking DHEA to keep my levels as high as possible for as long as possible, without them becoming elevated. This is with a view to trying to conceive later this year and being 36! It can't hurt and it may help. I am having my levels monitored though, just to ensure I am still ok, although I want to be "high normal" or a little high. Before I started my testosterone was normal but low end. They didn't comment on that but I have since discovered that higher testosterone levels tend to be better for fertility and pre-DHEA studies actually looked at testsoterone supplements to improve ovarian function.

I think it is fair to say that we have had a lot of success stories on this thread with DHEA, both naturally and through IVF. NicksW and JenniG both had surprise spontaneous conceptions after taking DHEA and Miranda, Laura, Swoo and, most recently, Juicy, all got BFPs following DHEA treatment. In Swoo's case her FSH had been up at 23. Even those who have not yet got BFPs have generally been given a boost. On Swinny's last cycle, she got 4 eggs which resulted in 4 Grade 1 embies - sadly no BFP but she has frosties for the first time. There may be other people I have missed. It apparently takes at least 4 months to work but I get the impression here that it can, in fact, take longer than that to really have an effect for some people. In others, it can give you a boost pretty quickly. Anyone else got any thoughts??

Obviously, it doesn't necessarily help everyone. Also, Fertility Friends does not condone self-medicating and cannot be responsible for any of the external links above. No doubt the'll repeat this when they moderate this post but I thought I would say it upfront.

/links

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

some info here
http://www.nutros.com/nsr-0202n.html
http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914

I think there are some better links than these also. 
You should also look at the section on dhea on the Center for Human Reproduction in New Yorks website, they are a NY based IVF unit.

LJ- Thanks darl. They problem is they don't know if it could or not, some evidence says no, some says theorectically maybe, but people like me are apparently going to go into premature menopause "anyway", so they just don't know. The thing is, if it gets me the family i want, then I'll take the menopause.... so I guess we have decided it's well worth the risk.

Ally - Cookies will be here whenever you ask hon  I so wish there was something I could offer to cheer you up more than some Sam-hippy-cookies.

Re the DHEA, you know I got the "not cheap" pharmaceutical grade, and I also got the dhea from biovea as i'd ordered this first. I opened one of each capsules, and on the inside they both "look" identical. That's all I can tell you. Miranda was on the one from agestop right Mir? I'm happy to pass on the info to you on how to get the expensive one, but it what's on the inside does look "exactly" the same, so I don't know if it's worth it. May only be worth it for your peace of mind. Also, you did get the usual DHEA side effects with yours...so it should be ok? As I said, it may only be worth it if it puts your mind at rest, but the expensive one is $1 per capsule, so it's $3 per day! plus postage plus the cost of the consultation to get the first script. Happy to pass it on, but I think I'm the only one on this, and all the others claiming the increased follicles are due to dhea were on the internet ones - so I do wonder if maybe I'm on the wrong DHEA! So many variables, no certainties, as you know.....

I'd better go... hoping hubby is not late for date night this week so we get to go - unlike last week!! We are going to see the new Bond film - I know, bad reviews but you just have to go see it don't you 

Sx

/links


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thats really interesting ,where do u hear about all this??so i take it that u take it before starting treatment?? thank u for that.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Ally - I totally know what you mean about the DHEA pots looking a bit home made!!!! I was worried about that too! Still taking mine, although not getting any monitoring / levels measured   
LittleJen - how did you get you're DHEA levels measured - is it through GP / private consultation?

Has anyone got issues with a short luteal phase here - I'm thinking of trying to get my GP to fund gestone anyway, but I haven't seen anyone else do this - if I'm unexplained, then surely gestone for the last half of my VERY VERY short lp (we're talking 8 days here girls) couldn't harm could it?

Cat
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

CHR research says takes 4 months before it starts working )  So the sooner you start the better. They do stop it though when you are confirmed pregnant.  Also can lower miscarriage rates


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Jen - thanks for that - did you do the www.DHEA.com one or the Biovea then?? I have been on Biovea one for the last 4 months (today actually!) and my testosterone levels stayed pretty low (0.54 pg/ml in a normal range of 0.0-2.57). 

I think I am going to start on an action plan for the after this treatment including upping my dose to 75mg - maybe I will be better on it now that my body has adjusted so well to the 50mg.

Sam - thanks for gorgeous PM honey - will respond - re DHEA so does this mean that my DHEA will only just be kicking in now? So I should remain positive about it having an effect?? x

A x


/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I did www.dhea.com if your testosterone levels are still low then I would up your dose.  Testosterone is important for growing follies!  Mine rose from 1.0 to 2.8. scales vary - when I got my 1.0 result the scale said up to 2.8 was ok and when I got the 2.8 result it said that <2.6 was ok so who knows? Nicks W was at 3 I think when she conceived Emily Alice so a little high is clearly ok!   


/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ally - I took bog standard DHEA from Agestop for four months, taking 50mg most days. My first cycle was cancelled - I had started as an egg sharer (!) at the Lister as all my bloods were fine, on LP (was a helluva state on the buserelin!) Only one follicle appeared and I was told to come back in two months for my AMH... oh, bum.
So I did a cycle at the Lister before having chance to draw breath. I got four eggs, one embie - it was sooo stressful, all that travelling.
I then decided that I would do things differently!

Sam - your Chinese doc is talking nonsense! Basically, you are born with around 400,000 eggs on average. Obviously you don't shed all these as periods, or you'd be having them till you were several thousand years old! They are stored in clusters in the ovaries, and what happens when you ovulate is that the top egg from a pyramid cluster of eggs is released - the others in that pyramid get absorbed.
With IVF, the stim drugs force more than the one to the surface, artificially maturing them.
That's the explanation I found, and the imagery stuck!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm afraid I just can't manage to get through all those pages you have filled - I have only been away for a couple of days.

Did I hear that Laura is home, or was that just Kate?

Ally.  I think I am up with your situation.  You are still going - is that right?  Is your scan tomorrow or Friday?

Lainey.  It is very hard to decide to give up - only you know if you are doing the right thing.  I am so hoping it will happen naturally for you.  Sometimes you have to try and move on and get on with your life.

I am OK. Still bleeding.  Every time I think it has finished it starts up again.  Not enough to worry about but enough to be a pain in the ass.  I want to start swimming again.  I need to do something as I have put on 3/4 of a stone.  Tried on loads of things in my normal size 12 at the weekend and couldn't do them up round the bust.  Has anyone else noticed that after the cyclogest they just don't seem to go back down to a normal size again?

Me and DH are both on a diet and have put DH on fertility vits and I am back on the DHEA so I haven't given up hope altogether.  Just not putting things on hold anymore as it is more likely not to happen than happen.

RE DHEA I am kicking myself now that I didn't give it four months before my tx.  I was just so obsessed about having my tx before I was 43.  Maybe if I had given it time I would have a better quality egg that would not have miscarrried.
I don't get any symptoms on DHEA at all.  Then again I am not a symptoms girl, I didn't get any on any of the IVF drugs or anything else that I have ever taken.  

Sorry I can't do personals to everyone tonight, don't have the energy.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam, Sorry about your bang, but you're ok thats the main thing hun x
Know what your mean about being scared for your first time!!!!!
Yes, one of my friends who I confided in tried to cheer me up by saying "just think of all the holidays and lie in's you will get if it's just you and Jason " WTF??           
2 sleeps to go for me then I   I will be on the rollercoaster of hope  

Ally- Hunni, proud of you being positive, it ain't over for you at all     

Purple- Happy that you are looking at clinics and feeling more positive x

Fish- Hope you are feeling a little better xxx

Hi and welcome to the Wilsons- These girls are the BEST xxxxx Its' very scary being new to this (as I am) but you really have lots of things on your side. age, AMH etc

Talking of DHEA- mine should arrive tomorrow to work- anything to improve my chances, also taking lots of vits too.
Also- me trying to keep positive and look forward, I think I have decided to get my drugs (whatever they wil be) from somewhere online like Fazeley or Homecare as the savings are offensively lots!!!!!!

Evening to everyone else, Miranda, LJ (kate & Co) Laura (& Co) Anna, Nix, Beach, Steph, Orphelia, Natasha,Lucy
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I am pleased that you've not given up hun  and thanks for adding me on **
3/4 of a stone will soon come off but when the time is right.x
Have a nice night and just look after yourself

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i was taking loads of supplements which i think really helped 

ROYAL JELLY =3 TIMES ADAY 
OMEGA 3,6,9 = 1 ADAY 
COEMZYME Q10 = 1 ADAY
AND PREGNEYCARE

think they made a real difference.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - thanks for that - I so wish my DH would ever consider Turkey - he just won't consider it at all!! 

Tracey so lovely to hear from you - so sorry you are still bleeding hon - that is just the constant reminder you need (NOT!) when you are trying to put yourself back together again x Hopefully for not too much longer hon   

Oh yes Tracey you reminded me - welcome home Laura - you had us all on the edge of our seat there!! 

Glad to hear that things are a little more settled for Kate too!!! 

Lainey hon - how are you today - any better than yesterday? Hope so honey - thinking of you.

Sam - hope you have a lovely date night!!! 

Jen - how are those kittens of yours?? 

Anne - I take it your 'friend' has never suffered with IF or she never ever would have said anything so insensitive exactly WTF!!

Now can I ask you all about twinges - I had loads days 1-5 then not too many then more last week but havent really had any since Monday? Is this normal?? Should I be twinging and springing off the walls with activity or is it  okay as I only have one potential follie that I am quite quiet at the moment

Love to everyone sorry not to catch up with all personally but totally done in from all of the events of last few days x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Ally.  I didn't get any twinges at all with my 2 follies which were reasonably big.  Then again, as I said before I never really get any symptoms from things.  Some people say they can feel themselves ovulating every month but I have never felt a thing.  

Sam.  Do you have a date night every week.  I started a monthly one with my DH after someone else suggested it.  It was really nice but we've only had two so far.
Most nights DH and I are on separate computers and only really talk to each other for 5 mins at bedtime.  Not even had any bedtime intimacy for ages with the IVF then the bleeding.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- I am a terrible FF friend  
Sorry hunni, missed your off my last message , hope you are feeling better today? xxx

Ally- Correct, she has 2 girls both of which took about 3 sessions of   to get.
Never mind, sometimes you have to ignore the insensitive comments or the way we feel sometimes we would end up       !!

Sam- are you on ********?

Yes LJ- get yourself on there!!!

Welcome home to Laura, lots of    to you all.
The last time we chatted was our poo chat last week!!!

XX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run Ally, I had loads of twinges and a bit of a john wayne walk for days 2-6 of stimms but now on 7 all feels a lot more normal again (maybe a bit tender). Hopefully just means the initial hit of the drugs has died down a bit. It's not just you  

Heather x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Crikey Charlie girls, I've been away for a week or so and there's two new homes for the PR thread...OMG I can't keep up.

Hello to you all and I hope that everyone is well.

Little Jen - Sending you lots of    for those little twinnies to stay put for another few weeks yet.

Laura - How are you hun?? Hanging in there then? Glad to see you are back online.

Good luck Ally & Heather   

Mirra - I only went to Hertfordshire. it was a lovely weekend though, really pretty down there.

Beachy - Hello swettie, did you get my text??

There are so many new faces on here now, hello to you all.

I feel really guilty when i don't come on. I am always thinking about you all though, I've just been doing my best to put this whole IF business in a box for a wee while (doesn't work though does it!!!)

Tracey - How's things with you hun?? 
Love and big hugs to you all
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- yes I did reply, still on for Sat x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok

Well I have some bad news. My poorly furbaby cat Minnie was put to sleep tonight, I cried buckets. She died of I believe lung cancer.    

But she is now out of pain, she looked so poorly tonight I think she was giving up anyway.

Sonia xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, Sonia - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Sonia, bless poor Minnie,

She will be at peace and out of pain at least but stil so painful for you.

My little Holly wil be 15 next week and has been ill for 2 years with over active thyroid and has to have tablets every day, I worry about her so much but then Oscar who is 5 is a worry too as he is a little buggar for playing in the road.

They are so precious our little fur babies aren't they.


Anne

Night all, I am done in and gonna get an early night 

Much love
Sleep well
xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sonia *- so sorry to read about Minnie sweetheart - sending you huge


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia    so sorry to hear about your darling cat,  big hugs


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok so far today?

Lots of   for a nicer day today

Just off to work now to try and earn some ££££££ for my treatment  

Big smiles
Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Sonia so so sorry about Minnie, I too had a Minnie who died a few years ago, very much loved. I hope you will find some comfort in knowing what a wonderful life you gave her and I am sure she knew how much you loved her  

Anne - I can't believe it is only one more sleep until your appointment - I am so excited for you hon    

Love to all x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Anne, my AMH is .75 less than one and I've had eggs collected at the Lister, good luck for your appointment tomorrows.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jackeen- Thanks for your kind wishes x and sorry about your result (just read on Lister thread)
x

Ally- I am excietd too!!! You count down in sleeps too- I do that all the time  
How are you hun?

xx


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello ladies - please can I join this thread ?  Not sure if this is the right place for me to be posting so I apologise if I offend or upset anyone but I presume I am a "poor responder".  My 1st cycle of IVF was cancelled/abandoned yesterday after 3 weeks of DRing followed by 13 days of stimming as my follies just didn't make the required size and didn't really respond to an upping in dosage twice during stimming.  All I have done since yesterday is cry  and I'm finding it really difficult to come to terms with and cope with right now.  I am booked in for counselling on Monday at my clinic but I can't bear to wait that long to talk to someone.  I've not gone into work today as I just can't face it  .  Am I in the right place ?

sonia7 - so sorry to hear about your cat   .  One of mine was put to sleep 3 years ago and I still miss him terribly as does his brother who has done nothing but miaouw loudly since he died  .  Thinking of you  .


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

Lots of posting last night!  Having fun reading it all this morning when I really should be getting on with some work.

I'm sorry about your cat Sonia, it's so hard when you have to say goodbye to a beloved pet.  

Reading about the things people have had said to them reminds me about a couple of things one friend of mine in particular has said to me.  All the time she was pregnant with the two babies that she has had while we've been trying she moaned to me about feeling fat and then last weekend she came out with a classic - she said that I should look on the bright side because I'd get so much more for my car if I had to sell it because the backs of my seats are not covered in muddy children's footprints  WTF!?!?!

I feel exactly the same as you about this Sam - totally and utterly petrified about it!  Every aspect of it worries me - I am waiting for blood test results which I expect will be a blow (although not a shock) and then when the treatments starts I know that I can expect more worry and anxiety everyday.  I wonder how much longer I will be able to cope with yet more disappointments heaped on top of the many disappointments that I have already had.  It's very hard to keep a positive mental attitude isn't it.  Love the sound of your cookies though.  I went to a nutritionist earlier this year and really went the whoel hog on everything she suggested and ended up feeling like I was eating dust and water.  I have really let myself slack on that front recently but I should probably start again.

Hope everyone has a good day - I am going to a course about depression in elderly people now - like that's going to cheer me up!

Anna x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Jobob, Yep this is defiantely the right thread, my tx ws cancelled twice due to poor responce but I have gone on to have eggs.  There is hope!, I know how you feel I've just had a Biochemical and had to go home yesterday asI was crying at work, I'm signed off for a few days to try to come to terms with it again. What are you doing today?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Jobo,

We will look after you. So sorry about your cycle and your upset.
You are in the right place.
Unfortunately my  knowledge in comparioson to the other girls here is limited as I've not yet started my first cycle!
Tomorrow is my appointment at the Lister as they are my last hope- read my sig for more info.

I'm in Birmingham, wher in Worcestershire are you?

 
Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- WTF indeed!!!!! ain't got a clue some people have they.
When do you get your results hun?

xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Anne, Can you bring me back some tips


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sonia - really sorry to read about Minnie. 

Ally - you must be totally drained hon. Hang on in there! With the DHEA, do remember that the "original" DHEA patient at CHR took over the counter DHEA without, at first, telling her doc! However, if it puts yur mind at rest, then you can always have a telephone consultation with Dr. Gleicher (we should all  before this guy!!) and try and get a prescription that way. Our kitties are fine btw. Very lively!!

Anne - not long at all now! Holly sounds like a sweetheart. Mature pets are fab! Our family dog (lives with my parents) is 17 now. Apart from dodgy eyesight, she is lucky enough to be in bounding health! I am really sorry about your friend. Unfortunately, IF is very misunderstood and these comments are all too prevalent. I know it's hard but try not to take it personally - the comment is out of ignorance and isn't intended to hurt. 

Cat - sorry I didn't respond to your question. There are several ways to get your DHEA and testosterone checked if you want to. You can always ask your GP but they may just tell you not to take it and not test you! This really depends - I never go to my GP so I would have felt pretty uncomfortable tipping up for tests when I have no real "relationship" with them. However, I know that Alegria who sometimes posts here got tests through her GP, so it does vary. I went to BUPA wellness and the doc there was really knowledgeable and very supportive of DHEA generally and was happy to do the tests. You have to pay for the appointment and tests there. An alternative is the link below - they can do saliva or blood tests and tell you where to get a blood draw done; if I want to test again I'll go this route and leave the doc out of it!!

http://www.nptech.co.uk/index.html

On a different note, if your luteal phase is 8 days then definitely try and get some gestone - it is totally reasonable.

Jackeen - sorry to hear about your recent chemical pg. However, it looks like you are responding better than before, which is fab. 

Wilsons - good stuff on the supplements. 

Swinny - good to see you! Not long until that holiday!

Sam - what did you think of the Bond film?? I found myself thinking "get ON with it" in most of the action sequences!! Hope you are doing ok. You are obviously HIGHLY intelligent and have really looked into everything so I would trust your judgment! 

Steph - how is pg life??

Beach - hello there! 

Miranda - any news on the pup? 

Tracey - bottom line - if you have not gone through the menopause you can still get pg!! And you are supposed to have been a full year withouth a period (with no other explanation) before you can officially be regarded as having gone through the menopause! True story - my ex-boyfriend's mother was 48 when he was conceived. She was clearly going through the menopausal transition and hadn't had a period for 7 months. They stopped using contraception after AF hadn't appeared for 6 months. Wrong decision (well not for him but their 2 daughters were 25 and 21 and I think they were looking forward to a peaceful retirement!!). I know docs will say that kind of thing is very, very rare but all these stories seem to be surprisingly common. A friend of mind is only a year younger than his uncle for similar reasons. You know you can get pg naturally and you are doing all the right things to help that along.   

Laura - you back yet It's not the same without you around.

Jobo - welcome! I know having a tx cancelled is awful but with you it may well be a matter of getting the protocol right. You were only on a small dose of stims and may need to start higher next time. Beans, who sometimes posts here had her first treatment cancelled for poor response and then they uppsed her dose next time resulting in a fabulous haul of 8 eggs from which she got a BFP and 2 frosties. There is a LOT of scope for different protocols and everyone responds differently so try and just accept it as a learning curve for your clinic - there is a lot more that they can do!  

Anna - hello there! Nutrition is important but so is your state of mind! If practically everything is off the menu and it makes you miserable then I would say balance is in order. the odd treat is not going to do you any harm! Really sorry about your friend too - as with Anne, I think it is just ignorance! 

love to all I have missed; no updates on Kate. She was fine as of yesterday evening when she went off to bed and I doubt she is up yet - it's only 10.45 after all! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jack, I wish I could get tips and miracles in drug form for all of us  

Sorry you're having such a s**t time 
xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just to let u all no my eggies didnt make it me and dh are giutted how many knock backs can we all take          thanks for all ur advice lastnight


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning LJ- Hope you are fine today huinni xx
yes, little Holly is a sweetie and Oscar is a little scamp!!

x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

TW,  We haven't posted but I just wanted to say I'm really sorry for your awful news, take care and don't give up hope


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

TW

So sorry to hear your news!! Take care of each other over next few days, thinking of you!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The Wilsons- so sorry about your eggies. No words can help I'm sure but we are here for you


Anne x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey – yep, every Wednesday night is date night.   Often we just go to a local for a quick dinner, or a movie or something, it’s time to catch up.  We really really need it as DH leaves for work so early before we are up, and most nights gets home after 8.30pm…. and then - yes we are both tired and say hello, flop in front of TV or are on our respective computers for the evening. If you can manage it, a highly recommend date night once a week.  I do find it’s better if bub stays home and you go out, as I’ve tried the stay home together thing, and it often winds up with hubby on his computer.

Sonia – so sorry to hear about your little mog, hugs to you.     So hard to loose a cat.

Laura – welcome home!  Hey I’m guessing you are going to have a c-section.  I wasn’t planning mine, so wanted to tell you (and Kate) to go to M&S and buy the biggest old lady underwear you can find.  You know the ones that come up to your belly button – sold in packs of 5 I think. It’s because you want undies that come up higher than your scar for a while, you don’t want them rubbing.  Arnica tablets for healing, and vitamin E or Bio Oil to rub on the scar once the stitches are out.  Best to be prepared because you won't have much time when the 3 munchkins arrive.  

LittleJen – Hhhmm, that Bond film.  I think we went with such low expectations that we didn’t hate it. What annoyed me was with all the money they have spent on cast, stunts, promotions etc etc… why didn’t they spend a relatively miniscule sum on the dialogue?  I thought the script in Casino Royal was quiet clever in parts, and this one had nothing.  $100k on getting a decent writer to add a few good one liners somewhere would have made all the difference to me.

Anna – Yes, I’m am terrified.  But doesn’t it give you hope that there are all these wonderful girls on here who somehow survived IVF and are still fab?  What I’m finding is helping me is I’m already planning my next plan, if this IVF fails then …….
What has your nutrionist got you doing?  I’m on a strict diet to balance my hormones (so balancing blood sugars), but I’m not hating it at all, I find there are lots of things I can eat, and I try to stay positive about my diet and focus on all the things I can have not what I can’t.  

Here’s some tips, not sure this will help:  For breaky it’s porridge made with chopped fruit, almond milk and water, or wholewheat toast with a nut butter and a piece of fruit, or chopped fruit with musli (I make myself about every 6 weeks at the whole foods market full of things I’m meant to eat: oats, other grains nuts that I like, seeds, linseed, coconut, dried fruit etc etc .I used to do this anyway as I prefer my musli), or eggs anyway except fried. Lunch is salads with chicken or fish, sometimes I throw in some butter beans, hommus etc, or lentil salad etc, dinner, fish and veggies, organic red meat and veggies or salads.  I’m not letting myself feel restricted.  It does take organisation though…. I spent sometime saving ingredient lists on ocado for all my different recipies so it’s one click to order, I do 90% of my groceries on ocado now – for me so worth the £6 delivery charge as I would never have the time to do this shopping every week.  Oh, and I’m a big fan of if I make something for dinner, it’s also lunch the next day, and maybe a side to dinner that night also    Sorry girls, this was a long one.

Jobo – this is the right place. Has your clinic ever done any tests like AMH or FSH for you?  If you were down regging it looks like you were on the long protocol.  If you have a low ovarian reserve, correct me if I’m wrong ladies but aren’t most of us put straight onto the SP?  What clinic are you at?  Maybe it’s just a protocol change you need hon.  Stay positive..... If we 

Anne – good luck with your appointment at The Lister

Morning other ladies: Ally, Natasha, Mir,  Popsi, Heather, Nix, Fish, CJD, swinny, and anyone I’ve missed ..

Kisses xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

TW and Jobo - welcome and so sorry to hear your cycles were cancelled    stick with us girls! I think we should rename this board the miracle board as so many posters have got preg after being told there was no hope..    

Sonia - sorry to hear about Minnie 



LittleJenny said:


> Tracey - bottom line - if you have not gone through the menopause you can still get pg!! And you are supposed to have been a full year withouth a period (with no other explanation) before you can officially be regarded as having gone through the menopause! True story - my ex-boyfriend's mother was 48 when he was conceived. She was clearly going through the menopausal transition and hadn't had a period for 7 months. They stopped using contraception after AF hadn't appeared for 6 months. Wrong decision (well not for him but their 2 daughters were 25 and 21 and I think they were looking forward to a peaceful retirement!!). I know docs will say that kind of thing is very, very rare but all these stories seem to be surprisingly common. A friend of mind is only a year younger than his uncle for similar reasons. You know you can get pg naturally and you are doing all the right things to help that along.


Hi Tracey, I'm with LJ on this. I am 3 months older than my aunt! Cant imagine how weird it was for my mum to be pregnant at the same time as _her _ mum though!

LJ - you are the DHEA oracle! Thanks so much for all the help and advice you share with us! So honey, what's going on with the coil situation?

Hi Ally - you still keeping that tum warm and necking the liquids?! How are you feeling today?    

Oi Mira - there is only room for one head up this , even if it has doubled in size since I came to baguette land!    How's the Bobster, the little smiley man  

Hey Anne - don't worry about those comments, I really think that friends and family are so desperate to say something to make us feel better that they inadvertently come out with hurtful comments because they haven't really thought it through. They don't mean to be hurtful. Well most of them don't anyway (I am thinking of my MIL who said to her only son that she hoped we'd never have kids. No ambiguity there!)

How's Laura getting on? Anyone got any updates?

Right I'm off! I must make an effort to do one thing today, even if I don't manage to leave the house - so have decided to plait my hair (scared to put any chemicals in, all the hormones have played absolute havoc with it and it's coming out in clumps !) Wish me luck! If it doesn't look too hideous afterwards I might stick a pic up on ******** 

Love to all, and apologies to those I've missed
xxx

PS OMG Sam, you're so good with planning your diet properly!


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Crikey ladies....this thread moves way too quickly for my small brain !

Would just like to thank you all so much for your messages; they've really helped.

Jackeen - so sorry to hear your news hun  .  I rang work yesterday after my appointment and told them I wouldn't be back until at least Monday.  Just can't face it  .  Can't face anyone to be honest, and work is the last place I want to be.  Look after yourself  

Anne G - Wishing you the very best of luck at the Lister   .  I'm in Worcester but have been travelling to the Priory in Brum for my tx.  The journey home yesterday was awful and I could've done without it  

LittleJenny - apparently next time (not sure I can cope with a next time) I'll be put on short protocol and will be on Cetrotide (or something ?) and an increased dosage of stimming drugs from the start.  It's all so confusing !

The Wilsons - so so sorry to hear your news  

Sam22 - no-one has suggested FSH or AMH tests to me.  Do you think I should ask for them ?  My clinic is the Priory in Birmingham.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jobo - absolutely get your amh and fsh tests.  Remember they are just numbers, and if you are a pr don't expect cracking good results ok, but I think you should have them if only to determine your best protocols.  FSH can't be looked at without estrogen, so make sure they do this alongside your fsh - oh and it should be done on day 3 of your cycle.

Nix - your MIL is a witch!!!!!!!!!!  I'm assuming she is french also? No-one is good enough for their perfect sons.......


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - we do ocado too!  it is fab!

Jobo - Anne G was at the Priory but is moving to the Lister.  They should at least have tested your FSH but from your dose I suspect that was fine so you are a "surprise" poor responder.  An AMH may give them more information but I would say now it is simply worth trying a higher dose and maybe the SP and taking it from there. Certainly no reason to give up though!  

wilsons - really sorry to hear your news.  I would actively consider DHEA now, although bear in mind you age and maybe don't take 75mg daily.  I would also check whether you are happy with your clinic. Is it time for a change?  don't give up!

Nix - your MIL sounds like a real charmer!!

the coil update.  Well, still getting tummy cramps which the doc did say could well be attempted "rejection". Plus I have signs of copper toxicity.  Right now, I am waiting for the copper test results and will then talk to DP. He is unhappy with the tummy cramps so is ok about it coming out.  We will then probably use "natural family planning" which, as we have discussed, will take some discipline.  I have recently spent a fortune at agent provocateur (I think of it as an investment) to ascertain exactly what is needed to get DP's disclipine to collapse.  And, it is predictably easy!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

sam22 said:


> Nix - your MIL is a witch!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, can't argue with that! I think she's a bit mental actually. Spends half the time praising him to high heaven and the rest telling him he's useless... Very manipulative and can be positively poisonous especially when she's had a drink... and he's insisting on asking her to come with us to England for Christmas this year.

I swear to God, if she kicks off, I will drive her to Kings Cross and put her on the first train back again.

Can't believe I've ended up with such a cliche of an MIL! What's yours like?

LJ - hon, can I ask why you're waiting for the results? Your man has said he's happy to continue with alternative forms of contraception, you've been ill since it was put in and I thought you wanted to start trying asap? What's to wait for...? Actually as I'm typing now I've just realised that cramp thing rings a bell. I had an IUS (Mirena) but was told the cramps were normal so I just got on with it. My periods were much lighter and I didn't have to faff around with the pill so I thought it was worth it. I kept the thing in for 5 years, took it out just before I got married in '04 and you know the rest. I will never know for sure if it was the IUS that caused the horrendous damage to my tubes and I truly don't want to scare you but literally this has occurred to me as I type. I remember when I had the hysteroscopy in 2006, when the gynae saw the state of my tubes, she couldn't believe I hadn't felt any pain. Well I had been in pain, but I'd been told that it was normal so I ignored it.

Again, I really don't want to panic you but please Jen, if it hurts and it's making you feel sick I'd seriously consider getting rid of it asap.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ that just had me giggling out loud!!!

Your investment in agent provocateur, and DP's shaky discipline!!

Why wait till copper toxifies you?? Whip it out! when I had mine taken out I remember being nervous it'd hurt as putting it in for me was an absolute nightmare, but it's like venflon/drips in your hand, so easy to take out!

Good look with the natural family planning!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Chicks,

I am struggling at work today, sooooo busy, don't even have time to scratch my ****   

Will check in when I can, just don't want you to think I am ignoring you all  

Hi Sam & Nix and thank Jobo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home.....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165681.new#new


----------

